#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 狼與獵人之子（狼篇）

## 貓尾

前言：

構思這個故事時，預想會有三系列。

分別是狼的視角、人的視角、以及共同的視角。

文章或許還有不成熟的地方，請大家多指點。

人的視角 篇（已完成）：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58...AF%87%EF%BC%89


０１

混亂。
黑暗。
小狼此刻恢復知覺，小小的腦袋想起先前的記憶，仍感到害怕。他記得母親叼起自己，用盡全速奔跑，風聲在他耳邊呼嘯，樹枝不時刮過臉上引起疼痛。

他聽到後方有許多人追趕的跑步聲和吼叫，就離他與母親不遠，突然一聲槍響像爆炸般掩蓋過其他聲音，然後他感覺母親和自己掉進水裡。原本緊咬著肩膀的力道鬆開了。他與母親被急流分散。

他努力的抬頭讓自己保持呼吸，小小的爪子拍打著水面。但最後仍是撐不住，小狼漸漸失去力氣、任由水流帶著他前往未知的地方。

那會是死亡嗎？

他不知道。

但他記得天上那又圓又亮的月亮彷彿近在咫尺，而後他便閉上眼睛，失去力氣。

再次睜開眼，他覺得自己上半身在陸地，下半身還浸在水裡。小狼四肢無力，動彈不得，睜開眼已是盡全力。

冷風吹過，小狼不禁發抖，他好想回到母親身邊、那裏有著溫暖和安全。但是黑暗的夜裡，只有他靜靜的躺在這裡。

誰來......救救我......。

小狼忍不住的嗚咽起來，未知的恐懼襲擊著他、無力的感覺遍滿全身，使他只能使出生命最後存活的手段－－求救。

這時有個生物映入他的眼簾，那是人類。小狼涉世未深，還不會分辨物種的威脅性，但是潛藏在他身體的本能、從遠古的基因裡傳承下的記憶。讓他想害怕、遠離人類。

小狼想要逃跑，但是渾身無力，只能任由人類慢慢的接近自己。他原本微弱的心跳緊張的劇烈起伏，深怕會遭遇不測。

看著人類來到身前，蹲下身、伸出手將自己抱了起來。他感覺離開了水面，不再那麼寒冷。人類將他緊緊抱住，對方的溫度透過胸膛傳了過來。使他覺得溫暖。原先的恐懼也漸漸消退。

好溫暖......

稍微安心後，他再次睡去。

漸漸從睡眠中甦醒，意識尚模糊的小狼，聽到耳邊傳來一些奇怪的聲音。他張開眼睛，發現四周是一個洞穴，身體下有著柔軟的毛毯。小狼感到疑惑，這裡不是他倒下的地方，沒有冰冷的水、也沒有漆黑的夜，這裡很溫暖舒適，就像以前和母親待的洞穴。讓他不禁覺得先前的痛苦像是一場夢。

小狼試著站立、活動身體，他伸了個懶腰，覺得身體狀況好多了。這時他聽到了腳步聲，小狼警覺地豎起耳朵，有個人迎著光從洞口的方向走了過來，他記得這個人類，就是在河邊抱起他的人。

人類走進洞口，現在天色正亮，他看清了這個人類的樣子，感覺上和以前帶著槍追過他的人不同，是個尚顯稚嫩的孩子。

那個孩子有著一頭柔軟的褐色髮絲還有碧綠的眼眸，看見他醒來，似乎很高興。但小狼沒有放下警覺心，他朝來人發出低吼、背毛豎直、身子壓低做出防禦姿態。

「不用怕，我不會傷害你的。」孩子輕輕地開口，對著害怕的小狼溫言說道。

「沒事的、沒事的......。」孩子繼續用著溫柔的語氣向小狼說話，他緩緩地朝小狼靠近，在適當的距離蹲下，顯示出自己並沒有惡意。

小狼在孩子蹲下後也停止了低吼，眼前的人確實不會傷害他，但依然不能放下警戒，小狼的雙眼緊盯著人類，縱使只是快一個月大的小狼，那雙眼依然放出冷徹的視線，使被盯住的人通體發寒。

但孩子無動於衷，他從口袋裡拿出一塊肉乾拋給小狼。

「快吃吧，你肚子餓了吧。」

小狼從沒看過這麼奇怪的東西，人類拋過來時他還嚇得跳了起來，往後退了一步。靠近聞了聞，覺得像是食物的味道，但小狼還未斷奶，固體食物也只有吃過母親咀嚼過後吐出來的。他不曉得這該如何進食。

「你怎麼不吃呢？」孩子困惑的歪了歪頭，又拿出一塊肉片，「像這樣放進嘴裡，然後咬碎。」

小狼看著他吃著眼前的東西，意識到這是能吃的食物，於是也啃起了面前的肉乾，但是小狼的牙齒還沒有發育完全，發揮最大的力氣啃咬還是只吃了一半不到的肉乾。

「哎呀、我都忘了你咬不動。」孩子懊惱地說了。

儘管眼前的食物又硬又難嚥，小狼還是大口大口的吃著，他掉進水裡後好久沒吃了，而且在野外，食物是彌足珍貴的，任何生物——哪怕是出生不久的小狼也曉得這個道理。

「呵呵，抱歉。我明天會帶適合你吃的東西。」孩子不敢再小狼進食時碰他，看小狼吃完了、滿足的舔舔嘴的模樣很是可愛，試著伸出手想摸摸小狼。

小狼一查覺人類的意圖，立刻向後退了一步，亮出還未長齊的獠牙。

孩子見狀，也沒有嚇得立即收回手，只是無奈的笑了笑，隨後便站起身，看看天空。

現在的時間是中午，太陽高掛於天際放出熾熱的光芒，但在這樹木茂密的山中，氣溫依然清涼，不會過於炎熱。

小狼看著眼前的人類，不再像一開始那麼害怕，因為他並沒有傷害自己、甚至還給予食物，從前只有母親會這樣溫柔地待他。想起母親，小狼感到一陣悲傷，他與母親因為人類的追殺而分散，從前的日子他生活的重心一直圍繞著母親，現在卻見不到面，年幼的小狼基於本能和情感，迫切的想回到母親身邊。

小狼走出洞口想尋找母親，但是一出洞口，發現並沒有直接通到外面，四周被高聳的岩壁包圍住，岩石上長著巨大的樹木，正好上方沒有被枝葉遮蔽，能夠清楚看見天空。比較不同的是，眼前有另一個小小的洞穴，不同於身後是窩的洞穴，這個更像是一個隧道，不曉得通往何方。

小狼沒有想太多，直接往隧道走去。裡頭的出口沒有看起來這麼遠，他拐了個彎，便看見眼前有著茂盛的草叢，比他的身長還要高，小狼從中鑽出來，回頭一看，根本看不見有洞口，也沒有隧道。

這是一個很隱密的窩。小狼不禁想到。

那個人類也跟著鑽了出來，帶著焦急的神情，「你要去哪裡呢？不可以亂跑，被爸爸找到就不好了。」

小狼聽不懂，不過能從聲音和語調得知他在關心自己，但是他沒有理會。抬頭仔細嗅聞空氣，尋找一絲熟悉的氣味。

他發現這麼做是徒勞，這裡沒有任何狼的蹤影、氣息。他內心感到更大的不安。小狼在森林裡四處亂跑，輕輕呼叫著自己的父母。

你們在哪裡？

這時一股不熟悉的感情湧上心頭，那是被拋棄的孤獨感。他不曉得為什麼熟悉的一切變得如此不一樣，以往自己輕聲呼喚，母親就會溫柔地舔舔他的臉龐。他很想念母親。

小狼忍受不住地對天哭嚎，吼出自己的思念、不安，還有對這突如其來的命運的憤怒。他頭一次有如此劇烈的情感澎湃於心中，這樣的悲傷彷彿一把利刃，在幼小的心靈上劃上無法抹去的傷。

隨後趕到的孩子，看到眼前泣不成聲的小狼，也覺得心裡很難過。

「對不起......。」他輕輕地說了，這是為了什麼而道歉，只有他自己知道。

小狼的哭嚎一直持續到傍晚，喉嚨已經沙啞了，在也發不出聲。那個人類走向自己，他朝自己的方向又遞出一個沒見過的東西，小狼警覺的後退，卻見那個奇怪的東西流出一點水，小狼相當驚訝，以往自己和母親都得走到溪邊去飲水，人類卻有著裝水的裝置。

他走向水流出的方向舔了幾口。小狼不清楚人類的意圖，不知道他為什麼要幫助自己，跟一直遇到的人都不一樣，甚至跟任何生物都不一樣，只有母親會無條件照顧自己，其他的活物、按照經驗不是食物就是敵人。

「我們回去吧。天要暗了。」人類說了些話，小狼不懂那是什麼意思，但人類做了一些手勢，好像叫自己跟上去。小狼半信半疑地跟著走了一段路，就看見不遠處是自己跑出來時的草叢，那個草叢裡有著隱密的洞穴，小狼還記得，是一個很好的窩。在外頭四處亂竄了一整天，小狼很想休息，便走進茂盛的草裡，通過隧道走回洞穴。

在柔軟的墊子上趴下，小狼覺得好像回到母親的懷抱。便捲起幼小的身軀，漸漸進入夢鄉。

.

隔天早晨，小狼迷糊地眨眨眼，想和母親撒嬌，他用鼻頭朝身後探了探，發現感覺不到母親，這才想起他已不在身邊的事實。

小狼感到一陣失落，輕聲嗚咽了起來，這時他聽到人類的腳步聲，那個孩子又來了。

「早安啊，小狼。」他說了些話，手中提著一個巨大的鐵碗，不知道要做什麼。

小狼還是排斥陌生人，他朝孩子低吼了幾聲。但孩子一樣不害怕，以一貫柔和的語氣說話，他把鐵碗放倒地上，然後在碗裡倒入了稀稠的液體。

「這是粥，軟軟的，這樣你應該就能吃了。」孩子將碗遞到小狼面前。

小狼朝碗裡聞了聞，發現是食物的味道，肉的香氣直撲向自己，令他按捺不住食慾，大口的吃著碗裡的食物。小狼一下子就吃個碗底朝天，在一旁看他進食的孩子樂得呵呵笑了起來。

「別急，慢慢吃，這裡還有。」孩子說著，又朝碗裡加了肉粥。

小狼再次將頭埋在碗裡大口吞嚥，直到吃的肚子都鼓了起來才放慢速度。舔掉最後一口粥，小狼從碗裡抬起頭。

「吃飽了嗎？看來你真的餓了。」視線與人類對上，孩子碧綠的雙眼透出一股溫和的善意。

小狼記得人類這個生物，若要區分的話鐵定是敵人，但是眼前這個人，卻使他原本的認知產生動搖，因為他從沒見過敵人會有這樣充滿暖意的眼眸。

就像母親一樣，小狼心想。但又有些不同，他的神情溫暖真摯、抱著一點好奇、一點興趣、還有一點自己讀不出的情緒。

不管如何，小狼覺得自己不討厭眼前這個生物。不只因他給自己食物，還有他似冬陽般溫煦的氣息。

這時他笑著說了，「我叫做傑諾伊，住在這山裡，雖然你聽不懂，但是請多指教。嗯...我想想......你就叫雷修路吧！」傑諾伊朝他開心的笑了，孩子般無瑕的臉龐綻放了愉快的笑顏。

現在被男孩稱作雷修路的小狼，不知為何，像是也感染了這開心的氣氛，尾巴幾不可見地搖了搖。

被賦予了名字的小狼，和賦予牠名字的男孩，兩人的命運從此刻開始，將彼此相連、形成強大的羈絆，直到永遠。

----------


## 貓尾

０２



吃飽後，精力旺盛的小狼便跑出窩，四處查看地形。

「雷修路、等等我。」傑諾伊跟在小狼後頭。

雷修路饒富興趣的探索這不同的森林，探索未知似乎也是他的天性，一種幼兒時的天性。

以往沒事做時，雷修路總會和兄弟姊妹一同晚耍，現在牠們都不在了，自己當然也就失去了平常的樂趣，他也還是很想念他的家人、和以前熟知的一切，但現實總與他所期望的相違背，雷修路再怎麼思念家人、也不可能碰面，只是徒增痛苦。

傑諾伊注意到雷修路稍微跑了一陣子後，就趴在地上無精打采的，眼神總是望向遠方。他想雷修路可能還沒從失去母親的打擊中恢復，於是想幫助他重振精神。

他稍稍靠近小狼，想伸手摸摸他的背。但傑諾伊一靠近，小狼就起身離開，雖然不會用低吼威脅他了，卻總是保持著距離。

傑諾伊不免感到有些失望，但很快就打起精神。思索一陣子後。傑諾伊想到一個好辦法，立刻付諸實行、起身跑遠了。

雷修路一直觀察人類的一舉一動，自己表明了不願讓他接近後，他便沒有再過來，而是坐在離他一段距離的草地上，時而望著天空、時而輕聲說些什麼，但他突然站了起來，雷修路以為他還想靠近，但人類往另一個方向跑走了。

他想去哪裡呢？小狼心想到，這個小小的疑惑很快便被他拋在腦後，他不在乎人類做任何事，只要不影響到自己就好。

過了好一陣子後，傑諾伊跑回來了，他氣喘呼呼的在原地休息了一下，才慢慢朝小狼靠靠近，拿出從背後藏著的東西。

雷修路很好奇那是什麼，也朝傑諾伊走近，用鼻子聞了聞，很像是食物的味道。他用嘴巴咬住，人類卻沒有把抓著食物的手放開，反而往反方向扯回去，眼看食物就要從他嘴裡被抽走，小狼不甘心地把他又扯回來，就在這麼一來一往間，時間慢慢過去，最後小狼使勁地咬著食物，四肢抓緊地面往後一躍，終於搶到了食物。

雷修路坐在草地上，得意地朝傑諾伊翹起尾巴。原來我的力氣比他還大，小狼心想，人類也沒什麼好怕的。

小狼坐在地上享受著他的戰利品，猛然驚覺剛才他和人類的舉動，就像在玩遊戲似的，他以前總和自己的兄弟姊妹這樣玩耍。

他抬頭看著傑諾伊，自己是不是無形中接受了他的存在，把他當成同伴了？小狼不安的想到，人類和狼不可能是朋友，一定是敵人，自己應該堅守這道法則、還是順其自然呢。雷修路小小的腦袋無法得出這個問題的答案。

一陣風吹了過來，把地上的草吹得搖擺不定，傑諾伊柔軟的褐色髮絲飄揚在風中，雷修路灰白色的絨毛的也隨著風兒擺盪。

「謝謝你陪我玩，雷修路。」 傑諾伊迎著風對小狼說到，「今天很開心，明天也一起玩吧。」

小狼聽著人類柔和的聲音消散在風中，不知道為什麼，他很想多聽聽他的聲音，彷彿能給人一種安心的力量，就像母親在安慰做了噩夢而驚醒的孩子般。如果這一切的遭遇都是個惡夢，那麼這個男孩就像那一束溫暖的光，照亮了他恐懼不安的心。

但是他是人類，是造成這一切悲劇主因的生物，讓他失去原有的生活。小狼覺得內心百般煎熬，他的內心好像有兩個聲音，一個要自己忘記過去、拋開芥蒂和人類相處，一個要自己不能忘記、必須時刻保持戒心。

夜晚來臨，雷修路獨自趴在洞穴內，忍受著孤獨。在還待在母親身旁的日子，睡覺時總是很溫暖，有著母親圍繞著的保護，周圍也有兄弟姊妹與自己相擁，總是洋溢謢幸福的感覺睡去。但是在這個新的洞穴裡，只有自己待在這裡，沒有母親的保護、陪伴，其差異之大，令雷修路難以承受。

小狼輾轉難眠，跑出洞穴外，對著天上的明月，高聲嚎叫。高掛於天際的月，能否聽見我的聲音，將我的哀思，傳向遠方......

耳裡傳來小鳥的啼叫、還有人類的腳步聲，小狼睜開眼睛打了哈欠，這才發現早已天明，本來自己會在太陽升起沒多久後便醒來，恐怕是昨天耽誤了睡眠才晚起吧。

「早安，雷修路，來吃飯吧。」傑諾伊照樣準備了粥帶給小狼。雷修路看著人類像昨天一樣提著鐵碗，便知道是食物的意思。

他活動了一下身體，在人類把粥倒進碗裡的那刻，立刻衝上前、狼吞虎嚥地吃著粥，很快就又把粥吃得一乾二淨。傑諾伊再次為他添飯，這次過了一會才吃完，小狼舔舔嘴後打了個飽嗝。傑諾伊看著這幅可愛的模樣也輕聲笑了笑，但他知道小狼吃東西時可不是好惹的，絕不能在進食時靠近，這點他有親身體會。

傑諾伊也發現，小狼不論餓不餓、肚子飽不飽，只要有食物都會像是餓很久似的，把食物吃完或者直接吞下肚，為了不讓小狼太撐，他都會仔細準備小狼的飯量。

吃飽後，小狼又跑到外頭活蹦亂跳的打滾，雖然有著狼族一出生就帶有的野性驕傲，但他畢竟還是幼狼，還脫離不了稚氣。不過平常總是朝氣蓬勃的雷修路，今天卻四處玩了一下，又無力地趴在草地上了。

傑諾伊坐在一旁，至始至終都沒有去干擾小狼的玩耍。而他也注意到了小狼突然無精打采的趴在地上，走近一看，小狼正張大嘴巴伸出舌頭喘氣，腹部也隨著呼吸快速起伏，全身緊貼冰涼的泥土想要降溫。

「今天天氣很熱呢......。」傑諾伊自言自語的說著，現在是夏天，時間又接近正午，也難怪小狼會熱得受不了。

傑諾伊想幫忙小狼度過嚴暑，決定帶小狼去不遠處的溪邊走走，可以降低炎熱。

「雷修路，過來吧。」傑諾伊稍稍靠近小狼，想引領他跟在自己身邊，但他不可能懂的自己說的話，甚至在他靠近後又和他保持距離。傑諾伊有點氣餒，不過很快想到一個辦法。

「雷修路，你看，有你喜歡的肉喔。」傑諾伊拿起了放在身上當零食的肉乾，果然小狼的注意力很快就被吸引過來。

傑諾伊一邊撥給小狼吃肉乾、一邊走往小溪的方向。在肉乾吃完的同時，正好也到達了目的地。潺潺的流水、清爽的涼風、水裡優游的魚兒、與岸邊碧綠的芳草。光是看著就使人心裡感到清涼，這裡是森林的小溪。

傑諾伊開心地走往水邊，回頭想叫小狼過來，卻見小狼的樣子有些不對勁。

雷修路一開始跟著傑諾伊行走，雖然不曉得要去哪裡，但有食物引誘，所以他很樂意跟上。

但是等看清目地的後，雷修路佇立在地面上，一動也不動，心跳聲緊張得異常清晰，眼前是一條小溪，一條正常不過的小溪、沒有任何威脅性，但為何自己會如臨大敵般感到害怕呢？

溪水，緩緩流動，他想起那天，人類在後頭窮追不捨，母親被人類的子彈射中，他們掉進水里，來勢洶湧的水流不斷襲擊著他，使他無法呼吸、感到窒息。

雷修路眼裡充滿了驚恐，過於鮮明的記憶，讓他分不清究竟哪邊才是現實，彷彿置身當時的水中。而後雷修路回過神來，只想逃離這個地方，他拔腿就跑，速度快得驚人。

「雷修路！」但是人類很快就追上了，他感覺那個人用手臂碰到他，試圖將他抓住。

不要碰我！

小狼感到驚恐萬分，失去理智的他，朝著伸過來的手，張口咬了下去。片刻後，小狼的嘴裡充滿甘甜的血腥味，牠意識到自己做了什麼，立刻鬆開嘴巴。

人類坐倒在一旁，緊緊按著被咬到的那手，神色看來十分痛苦。傷口還隱約在滲血。

我沒有想傷害他的......。小狼不安又愧疚的垂下尾巴。

儘管在野外，狼本來就是掠食者，用牙齒撕咬動物的身軀，是理所當然的事。但他對一個照顧自己的好人，卻以利牙相報。

小狼覺得慚愧，將尾巴夾在兩腿之中、耳朵大幅度地向後平躺，嘴裡發出輕聲的嗚咽，慢慢走向人類，想顯示自己沒有敵意，想證明並非有意。

小狼嘴裡輕哼著不安的語調，他來到人類的身旁。人類舉起手，高高的懸在他的頭頂上，小狼原以為會受到逞罰。身子壓得低低的，不敢違抗。

但那隻手只是輕放在頭頂上，沒有預想中的揍罵、也沒有預想中的嚴罰。

「沒事的。」傑諾伊輕聲地對受到驚嚇的小狼說著，「不會有事的，不用怕。」為了安撫小狼，他盡量放輕語調、溫和地說著，手也輕輕拍著小狼的頭。

傑諾伊一開始的確不懂小狼為何要這麼做，但仔細一想，剛才在河邊時，雷修路用著相當害怕的眼神望著小溪，任憑自己如何叫喚、也像是沒反應一樣。然後他突然轉頭就跑，傑諾伊追了上去，伸出手想阻止他，卻意外被還在恐懼狀態下的小狼咬傷。

「這不是你的錯。是我不曉得你會害怕水......」傑諾伊想起那晚他在另一處河邊遇到生命垂危的小狼，他想小狼會如此害怕河，應該與他倒在那裡有關聯。「對不起......，讓你想起不好的回憶。」

小狼靜靜的看著人類，他原以為人類會想責罰自己，但他沒有，反而要他寬心似的。小狼不知道此刻心裡是什麼感情，只覺得人類的手輕輕放到他頭上的那剎那，就好像有滴水滴進湖面中，泛起的漣漪層層向外擴張，驅散了心中的不安。

謝謝你，小狼真心想到。

小狼走向他咬傷人類的那手，舔起了傷口。傑諾伊微感訝異的看著他的舉動。

「謝謝你，雷修路。」傑諾伊也真心說道。

之後傑諾伊送小狼回到洞穴，跟他道別後，傑諾伊也回去處理傷口。

----------


## 貓尾

０３


在那以後，日子趨漸平緩，傑諾伊每天帶食物來找小狼。小狼不再那麼排斥、敵視人類，心情好時也會對他搖搖尾巴，但是從不讓傑諾伊摸他。

現在小狼已經不再是小狼了，雖然還不到成狼，但是身形比起剛遇到傑諾伊時還大上許多，漸漸有了狼的氣勢。傑諾伊為他準備的食物也從粥換成固體食物。

「雷修路，我先走了。下午我還會來的。」有時候送食物過來後，傑諾伊會像這樣先離開。雷修路現在已經知道自己的名字了，當傑諾伊叫喚他的時候也會有反應。雷修路知道這番話是對他說的，他看著傑諾伊遠去的背影，趴在地上乘風休息。

雷修路的生活重心幾乎可說是圍繞著傑諾伊轉，畢竟他還不到成狼、不足以離巢，還需要人輔佐他生活。傑諾伊既像是他的父母、又像是他的朋友。同樣的，傑諾伊也總是以照顧雷修路為主在生活。

但是雷修路究竟信任傑諾伊多少，這他也不清楚。他接受他的照料，因為野生動物不會放棄任何能夠存活的資源，哪怕食物是由人類手中遞出。雷修路也願意和傑諾伊玩耍、接受他賦予的名字，但是他依然在心中劃清界線，不願對人類給予過多信任，只因不知他們好意的表面下是否不安好心。

雖然傑諾伊的溫柔、真心，使自己動搖過不只一次......

雷修路甩甩頭，放棄思考這複雜的問題。雷修路是頭聰明的狼，可是依然不夠成熟，很多事情還在嘗試著解答。

綠色的青草微微被風吹動，雷修路打了個哈欠，正想打個盹時，眼前突然飛過一道身影，那是一隻飛禽，雷修路被吸引了興趣，定睛瞧向牠。

在他眼中，這種大小的生物正是適合捕獵的獵物，雷修路正直好奇心旺盛的年齡，現在也已長得足夠大，本能的就想捕獲這隻鳥。

不過雷修路雖然是狼，天生就會狩獵，但狩獵技巧也是需要由成狼教授的，他的身邊沒有能夠教導的導師，自然也不會什麼技巧。他一股腦地衝向飛禽停住的地面，速度快如閃電，但衝到鳥面前時，獵物早就飛上天了，那鳥逃走就算了，竟然還報復般在雷修路額前抓了幾下，好像篤定他抓不住他似的。

雷修路氣得七竅生煙，本是玩玩性質的狩獵遊戲，自己卻被擺了一道。他心裡恨不得把這鳥撕碎，不會這麼輕易放過他。雷修路追著鳥快速奔跑，一路上緊盯著那隻鳥，不讓他離開視線。

他們跑過了幾個小山丘、穿越了一座密林，最後鳥兒回到了一個在岩石上的鳥巢，雷修路也停了下來，想攀上這座岩石峭壁，他使勁力一跳、差一點碰到鳥巢。

這時那隻鳥卻突然發出尖銳高亢的聲音，雷修路不懂他為何突然這麼做，正疑惑時，有隻比雷修路一開始追逐的那隻鳥大上數倍的猛禽，從上空俯衝下來，伸出利爪狠狠朝他的額頭留下三道血痕，雷修路一時反應不及、哀嚎一聲往後退去。

但是那隻大鳥沒有就此放過他，像是要把外來者驅逐此地似的、他不斷朝雷修路發展攻勢。雷修路固然很想反擊、但對手能夠隨時飛上天、躲避他的襲擊，自己的戰鬥經驗又不足，最後只能落得慘敗的樣子逃走。

雷修路心裡滿溢著不甘與憤恨，朝向來時的路跑，剛開始沒注意到，現在稍微冷靜下來後，才察覺不對。

這裡是哪裡？

四周全是自己沒見過的景色，樹木、地形、花草，都與自己平時所見的不同，讓雷修路失去判斷力，不曉得該走往何方才能回到洞穴。

他漫無目的的走著，看著周圍的不認識的地方，雷修路知道自己迷路了，心裡的憤怒也被焦急代替。

如果傑諾伊在的話就好了，雷修路心底有個念頭。

他被自己突如其來的想法驚住了，為什麼會想依靠他？他對自己很好，但終究是人類，不可信任，難道因為他給的幾頓飯就可以變成依附他的生物嗎？

雷修路心中的自傲與孤高否定自己先前軟弱的想法，他是一隻狼，即使無人教導，身體內強韌的基因依然讓他懂得什麼是自尊，並且願意以生命去維護生為狼的驕傲。

寧折不彎，寧死不屈。

正因如此，雷修路絕不會變成人類的寵物。

跑了一陣子，雷修路漸漸感到四肢無力。跑了太久，又急於尋找回巢的路，卻沒有任何線索，好像只是往更陌生的地方走去，雷修路心裡充滿不安、只想快點回去，於是用最後一點體力強撐著身體。

但越是往前、越不知道現在位置，雷修路此時冷靜下來，他知道不能再這樣走下去，必須在力氣耗盡之前，回到洞穴。

他休息了一下，天色已是黃昏，雷修路再次站起，這次他不再憑感覺找路，而是沿著來時的大概方向回頭，他想至少可以回到與飛禽戰鬥的地方，在繼續想辦法。

獨自走在森林裡，雷修路感到有種好久沒有出現的情緒重新湧上心頭，他想，那大概是孤獨。就像剛與母親失散，那些寂寞的夜晚，他總會昂首對天哭泣。然而最近雷修路已經不曾在狼嚎，也不知是習慣了、還是淡忘了。

現在踏在陌生的土地上，雷修路竟然覺得自己又回到那個時候，那種孤獨的感覺又回到腦海裡，就像當初一樣深刻。原來自己並不是忘記了，只是把它藏起來，藏到內心深處，不再去想。

想著這些不知不覺中，雷修路已回到與飛禽相鬥的地點了。他看了看鳥巢，確定沒有鳥後，便從隱身的草叢裡走出來。

但他這一動靜，在此時安靜無聲的森林格外刺耳，原本安睡在鳥巢裡的猛禽抬起頭來查看四周，看到早上來的入侵者就在附近，尖聲鳴叫了一聲，張開雙翅、伸出利爪，再次俯衝下去攻擊。

雷修路被這突如其來的攻擊嚇到了，他立刻回過身，果然又是白天的鳥。他齜牙裂嘴咆哮，但這沒有使敵人退縮，好像還更激怒他了，猛禽也不示弱的鳴叫回去，對雷修路的攻勢更加猛烈了。

雷修路自然很是生氣，原先已不想再招惹他們，誰知敵人卻自己功了過來，使得他的身上又多幾道傷痕，但是雷修路忍下身上的傷痛，故意不還手，等到猛禽大意的放鬆警惕時，便一口咬上他的腳。

鳥發出痛苦的叫聲，雷修路這一咬用上相當大的力氣，他嘴裡盈滿鮮甜的血味，還輕微聽到了骨頭碎裂的聲音。

雷修路本想趁機制伏他，但他感到身旁有股朝他而來的氣流，便立刻鬆口，身子往側邊閃躲，抬頭一看，果然是另一隻猛禽前來助陣，他比剛才被自己咬到的鳥還大上許多，近看之下，鋒利的鳥喙、尖刺的利爪、還有黃色的眼眸，現在正憤怒地看著雷修路。

雷修路心知他不好對付，轉身跑向樹林裡，他全速衝刺，風聲在他耳邊呼嘯，樹枝時不時刮過他的臉龐，好像他與母親逃亡的那夜。

他本以為自己的速度已經很快了，誰知猛禽飛上天便能捕捉他的動向，他瞄準雷修路的後腳，伸長鳥喙刺了過去。

雷修路一心只往前逃跑，沒有躲避過自猛禽的攻擊，他感覺從後腳爆出一股劇痛，被鋒利的鳥喙刺中了膝蓋，在也忍不住痛楚哀嚎一聲，滾倒在地。

雷修路看著朝他俯衝而來的鳥，知道現在情勢已經逆轉了。他從對手的眼裡看明一件事。

那隻鳥也是掠食者。跟他一樣的掠食者。

然而現在的他卻是獵物，一個毫無還手之力的獵物。雷修路第一次體會到任人宰割的無力感。

眼看對手就要飛到他眼前，雷修路閉上眼睛，絕望地想著自己既然一輩子也回不到狼群，不如在這裡死去也好。

「雷修路！」

從遠方傳來的叫喊，劃破緊張的對峙氣氛。雷修路聽到這個聲音的一瞬間，睜大眼睛，從心底猛的竄出一股力量。

不能死，活下去。

那個聲音、那屬於傑諾伊的聲音，喚起了他的求生意志，縱使情況如何艱險、縱使身體已殘破不堪，仍要戰到最後一刻。

雷修路大吼一聲，包含了被欺壓的不甘和誓死抵抗的頑強，猛禽尖利的喙已近在眼前，這次他不再害怕，雷修路也亮出自己的利牙。

他往上一躍，從後腿傳來痛楚，但是雷修路不在乎。

狼與猛禽的交鬥發生在電光石火之間，快得讓人看不清。

等到雷修路落到地面後，一時之間還無法站立，他的肩膀上被劃出一道深的幾乎見骨的傷口。猛禽也趴在地上，微微抽搐，他的腹部遭到雷修路無情地撕咬，血源源不絕的流出。

「雷修路！你沒事吧？」傑諾伊來到他的身旁，焦急的神色呈現在他的臉上。

雷修路抬頭看著他，明明剛經過一場惡鬥，雷修路的眼底此刻卻流露出欣慰。我也很想見到你，他情不自禁的想。

被逼到毫無退路時，他本覺得自己的生命就算消失也無仿，但是他聽到了傑諾伊的叫喚，聽到他呼喚自己的名字，他的聲音裡充滿擔憂，全是因為自己。

他不相信人，從來不相信。

但是為什麼傑諾伊要幫助自己。又為什麼要對自己如此溫柔，即使他始終冷漠相對。

雷修路不明白，怎麼都想不明白，但是他漸漸捕捉到自己的心思，就像陽光穿透大雨過後陰暗的天空，撥開厚重的烏雲。

原本劃清的界線漸漸模糊，隔開狼對人的敵視、還有一直以來的生存規定，自己到底是如何看待傑諾伊的。他覺得是由一開始的感謝，化為更上一層的......

「你流血了！我們快點回去吧！還能走嗎？」傑諾伊看著鮮血淋漓的雷修路，心理透出滿滿的不捨，只想快點帶他回去，讓他好好休息。

雷修路拒絕了傑諾伊的攙扶，就算受了傷也不想要過多幫助，他慢慢地跟在傑諾伊身邊，走往洞穴的道路。

到了洞穴前，傑諾伊讓雷修路在這裡等他，自己跑去拿治療的藥物，雷修路不知道傑諾伊為何會找到他，但是終於回到洞穴，雷修路感到一陣放鬆，先前的緊張與不安立刻煙消雲散。

傑諾伊回來後，先用清水為他的傷口清理，雷修路此行受了不少傷，但不論傷口大小、傑諾伊都很用心地清理，然後拿起止血的藥物往上面抹，整個過程動作都十分輕柔，雷修路並沒有趕到多大的不適。

「好，這樣就差不多了。」傑諾伊在雷修路的額頭輕輕擦上藥膏，到此為止已經是最後一個受傷的部位了。

當傑諾伊正要收回手時，雷修路微微抬頭，用舌頭舔了舔傑諾伊的手，他的手上還殘留著藥的味道，手腕上包著繃帶，那是自己以前不小心咬到他的位置。

傑諾伊訝異的睜大眼睛，手停滯在半空中，雷修路用額頭抵上去、耳朵像是撒嬌似的往後倒、眼裡在無平常的冷漠，取而代之，是跟傑諾伊一樣的溫柔。

由一開始些微的在意和感謝，到如今正視自己的心情，不再用生存規則和原始敵意去看著傑諾伊，由感激之情，化為更上一層的......

忠誠。

那是以時間和信任堆疊出的情感。願意用自己的一生陪伴對方，願意以自己的生命去守護他。

這就是雷修路之於傑諾伊的忠誠。

傑諾伊輕柔地撫摸著雷修路的頭，心底的感動難以用言語形容，他本以為自己和雷修路的關係會一直維持原本的狀態，也沒有奢望過雷修路會願意親近他。

但是當雷修路願意放下前嫌，回應他時，此刻的心情，是難以言喻的感動。

「雷修路，你願意當我的朋友嗎？」

雷修路的耳朵抖了抖，像是聽懂了傑諾伊說的話。他的尾巴開心的左右搖擺，眼裡第一次對著傑諾伊露出笑意，他的嘴巴微張，舌頭稍稍吐出，原本下垂的嘴角往上彎，他笑了。

雷修路露出笑容，一個釋懷且愉快的笑容。

傑諾伊看著雷修路這副可愛的模樣，也忍不住笑了，笑得開懷。

高掛天際的上弦月，散發出柔和光芒，靜靜地照耀大地，彎彎的樣子，也好似一個笑容。

----------


## 貓尾

０４

「哎，我輸了，雷修路。」傑諾伊仰躺在地，雷修路用身體壓在他上面，聽到了他求饒般的口氣，才從他身上跳下來，還不忘舔舔他的臉。

「你真厲害。」傑諾伊愉快地笑著說，摸了摸雷修路的頭，結束這場遊戲。又躺回草地上，雙手枕在後腦勺。

自那以來又過去了一段時間，雷修路對傑諾伊的態度改變不少，變成相當好的朋友。他們整天形影不離，無事可做時就在草地上打盹、玩耍。雷修路不在乎做的是什麼事，只要能待在傑諾伊身邊，就感到很滿足。

會有今天這樣的轉變，雷修路也很驚訝，也說不清楚是為什麼。或許從他願意敞開心房的那一刻起，就慢慢喜歡上傑諾伊了吧。至於原本對人類的敵意和排斥，雷修路已經不在意了，只要知道傑諾伊也是同等的喜歡他，這就夠了。

雷修路也趴在傑諾伊身旁，吹著微風，傑諾伊柔軟的褐色髮絲飄揚在風中，時不時騷弄著雷修路的鼻子，雖然有點癢，但是也吹來了屬於傑諾伊的氣味，淡淡的、像是綠草的清新，感覺很舒服。他希望能一直聞到這股味道，希望能一直伴他左右。

美好的時間過去，轉眼間已經傍晚。這個時候傑諾伊通常會回到自己的屋子。有幾次雷修路想跟上，卻都被傑諾伊阻止。雷修路甚為不解，自己想和傑諾伊去他的家、為什麼他會不肯？雷修路不知道為什麼，但傑諾伊難得在這件事上沒有縱容他，一反常態的堅持，雷修路便放棄了，反正隔天一早又能見面。

「晚安，明天見了。」傑諾伊帶著雷修路回到洞穴，和他道別後便退了出去。雷修路臥在傑諾伊準備的毯子上，現在的他已經不會思念回不去的狼群了，而是盼著明天的到來、盼著傑諾伊的到來，沉沉睡去。

隔日一早，意識朦朧的雷修路第一個傳入耳中的聲音，是一如往常的鳥鳴，他困倦地眨了眨眼，起身活動身子趕走睡意。這是個平凡的早晨，傑諾伊也在差不多的時間來了，跟他問早順便帶了食物。雷修路不懂數字觀念，但卻可以在體內準確的記住作息，包括傑諾伊會來找他的時間，總是好好記在心裡。

「今天想玩什麼呢？」傑諾伊和雷修路來到平時待著的草地，他搔搔雷修路的下巴，開口詢問著。雷修路舒服的瞇起眼，從喉嚨輕輕發出滿足的聲音。

雷修路先是看著傑諾伊，然後又將頭轉向樹林裡。只是這一個小動作，傑諾伊便明白他的意思。

「你想去森林散步？」傑諾伊偶爾也會帶著雷修路去山林玩，可能是之前迷路造成的恐懼太深刻，雷修路離開草地到別處時，總是緊緊跟著傑諾伊，片刻都不敢離開他。

儘管如此，探索未知的地方對狼還是有著吸引力。尤其是雷修路正處於好奇心旺盛的年齡。

「也好，就去走走吧。」傑諾伊一向會滿足雷修路的需求，而雷修路也會調整自己的本能，去配合傑諾伊給予的一切。兩者之間維持了一個奇妙的平衡。

漫步於森林中，雷修路緊跟著傑諾伊。

「雷修路，你知道嗎？這個果實很好吃喔。」傑諾伊手中拿著一個剛從樹上摘下來的紅色樹果，遞向雷修路。傑諾伊時不時會告訴雷修路有關森林的一切，雖然他不知道雷修路懂得多少，但雷修路知道傑諾伊一定很喜歡這座森林，每當傑諾伊和他訴說林中之事時，眼中總是洋溢著喜愛的光芒。雷修路很喜歡看著這樣的他。

聞了聞傑諾伊手中的果實，雷修路張口吃下去。甜甜的，有著甘甜的水流入口中。雷修路舔舔嘴角，心想雖然是第一次吃這樣的食物，但味道還不錯。

又繼續和傑諾伊走著，沿途的景象也不斷變化，有時是鮮豔的花叢、有時是參天的巨木，這一切全都出自於自然的巧妙，雷修路對於孕育這些的大地感到敬佩。

這時，不遠處的天邊響起一聲雷鳴，本來一覽無遺的晴朗天空，迅速被烏雲籠罩。

「啊，下雨了。」傑諾伊伸手望著天，一開始點點雨滴落下，後來雨勢突然變得猛烈，將路旁脆弱的花苞給打落在地，傑諾伊和雷修路也很快全身都被淋濕了。

「我們快回去吧。」傑諾伊說著，雖然很掃興，但是雨勢驚人，不得不先避雨。傑諾伊和雷修路跑著回到洞穴中。

路途中經過一處碎石坡，也不知是如何發生的，下雨使得原本在山坡上的碎石滑落下來，正好傑諾伊這時跑了過去，意外地被落石擊中。

「啊！」這原本就是山波，地面濕滑再加上被碎石擊中，讓傑諾伊重心不穩腳一滑，滾了下去。

糟糕！雷修路來不及擋住滾落下來的碎石，只得眼睜睜的看著傑諾伊滾落，他馬上追著傑諾伊。可能是在滾落時受了傷，雷修路聞到些許屬於傑諾伊的血腥味，讓他心急如焚，擔心不已。等傑諾伊好不容易抓住樹枝停下來的時候，雷修路也及時趕到，他一手握著長在石坡上的樹枝，另一手按著肩膀上傷口。

傑諾伊！雷修路在心裡喊著他的名字。前面是一處小小的懸崖，底下是河川，因為強烈的雨勢而變的波濤洶湧，雷修路清楚地聽見流動的水流聲，不禁覺得腳底發軟，眼露懼色。停在離傑諾伊一小段外的距離，沒有再靠近。

傑諾伊緊抓著樹根，但肩膀上的傷口傳來撕裂的痛處，讓他難以忍受，底下原本平靜的河川，因下大雨而水勢高漲，時不時有河水拍打在傑諾伊褲管上，終於使他鬆開樹枝，掉進河川裡。

雷修路呆立的同時，傑諾伊已經不小心掉下去了，他猛地回過神。我到底在做什麼！他懊悔自己的無能，竟沒能保護傑諾伊，他跟著被河川沖走的傑諾伊奔跑，視線緊盯著他。

傑諾伊在河裡掙扎，雷修路想要幫忙他，這樣的心情壓過恐懼，眼看跑著的路就要到盡頭，雷修路非但沒有停下，心裡有著不顧一切的覺悟，就在前方的路已斷之時，雷修路也朝著河裡奮力一跳，耗盡了所有力氣，不只是為了跳躍、也為了克制自己的恐懼。

等著我！雷修路跳下水的那刻，滿腦子想著的都是救回傑諾伊。冰冷的河水、洶湧的水流，一切都跟當時掉進河時一模一樣，但不同的是，這次他有了必須守護的人、有了不能放棄的目標。

那是將自己從黑夜中拯救出來的人，那是給了自己無限溫暖包圍的人，不能放棄，不能輸。不能輸給可怕的河流，不能輸給害怕曾經痛苦的自己。

雷修路遊到傑諾伊身邊，緊緊咬住傑諾伊的衣服，使盡力氣游到岸邊。

「雷修路......！」傑諾伊驚訝的看著雷修路，他知道雷修路有多麽害怕水，也知道這會讓他想起不愉快的回憶，但是為了幫助自己跳下了水，游到這裡。傑諾伊心中湧出一陣感動，那是任何事物都無法比擬，唯獨雷修路能帶給他的感動。

有了雷修路的幫助，原本的情勢很快就逆轉了，他們合力戰勝湍急的河水，終於遊到岸邊。

上岸後，首先感覺到的是襲來的寒冷，傑諾伊不禁微微顫抖，牙齒冷得打顫，儘管現在是秋天，水裡的溫度依然很低，雷修路那時就是這種感受嗎，傑諾伊抬頭看向雷修路，此時的你也很冷吧，這麼想著的同時，傑諾伊就抱住了同樣在顫抖的雷修路。

雷修路因安全而鬆懈下來，原本壓抑的記憶再次復甦，這寒冷與當時的黑暗彷彿圍繞著他，雷修路不禁發抖，不只是因寒冷、也是因為害怕。但這時傑諾伊抱住了他，不知怎麼的，就覺得不冷了，明明他們同樣濕淋淋的。雷修路卻覺得很溫暖，由心裡生出陣陣暖意，直到剛剛都還因記憶而產生的恐懼，已經消失無蹤了。

對啊…...現在的我已不是孤獨面對一切了，我有著你的陪伴，有你在身邊。

雨不知何時停下了，黃昏的夕陽漸漸下沉，暖黃色的光灑落於林中，使得樹上的水滴因反射陽光而熠熠生輝，整座森林看起來竟有一股說不出的美麗。

雷修路和傑諾伊也結束這場突如其來的災禍，迎著天邊橘色的天空，踏上回家的歸途。

.

時間又一天天的過去，從傑諾伊和雷修路相遇的夏天，經過了一整個秋天，到了現在的冬天，天空飄下漫漫白雪，森林又換上全新的一種面貌。

雷修路此時又變得更高大，完全像頭成狼，身體屬於幼狼的絨毛幾乎退去，長出了狼獨特的灰色毛髮，下半的腹部則維持原來的白色，好似雪一樣純白，但最大的不同，還是在於他的眼睛。原本圓圓的、看似討人喜愛的稚嫩雙眼，已經完全沒有一丁點童稚氣息，變為真正灰狼倒三角形的銳利眼瞳，眼中不自覺放出的肅殺之氣，使所有生物看到便膽寒，好像只光被盯上，血液也會為之凝結。

「又下雪了。」傑諾伊和雷修路坐在草地上，不過現在的草地已不是青綠色的嫩草，而是整片的雪白了。

聽到傑諾伊的聲音，雷修路搖了搖尾巴，開心地看著他，只有看著傑諾伊時，他的眼裡不再冰冷，就像溶化了的春雪，眼裡是滿滿的喜悅與柔和。

雷修路畢竟是還沒滿一歲的狼，這是此生第一次看到雪，雖然看起來很平常一樣冷靜，但傑諾伊知道，他十分高興。

「你喜歡雪嗎？」傑諾伊笑著問。

雷修路轉過頭，以一個笑容回應傑諾伊。然後又繼續在雪地中跳躍。這個東西跳下去時軟軟的，和平時的泥土不一樣，真是太神奇了！雷修路心想。
「雷修路，雪還可以這樣玩喔！」傑諾伊做了一個雪球，朝雷修路輕輕丟了過去。

要被打中了！雷修路閉起眼睛，縮起身子，但是被迎面而來的球打中後，沒有想像中的痛覺，反而發生了更神奇的事。球竟然打中他後就不見了！

雷修路驚奇地睜大眼睛，疑惑地往周圍看看，都找不到球的影子。到底在哪裡呢？

「這是雪球，是用雪做的。」傑諾伊在做了一個一模一樣的雪球。這次雷修路便明白了。

「來玩吧！」傑諾伊又朝雷修路丟了過去，這次雷修路卻迅速地躲開，像閃電般衝到傑諾伊面前，用雙爪按著他的肩膀，將傑諾伊壓制在地。

「哈哈、你又贏了。」傑諾伊抱著雷修路的脖子蹭了蹭。雷修路的身形已和最初遇到時有著截然不同，毛色也像是全部換新般，以前曾受過的舊傷已幾乎看不出痕跡，唯獨額頭上還留下一道淺色的疤。那是雷修路迷路時，被鷹所抓傷的。

傑諾伊疼惜的摸了摸他的疤。

時間不知不覺來到了傍晚，今天也和傑諾伊度過了愉快的一天。傑諾伊回去後，雷修路回到洞穴中，鑽進溫暖的墊子裡，蜷起身軀進入夢鄉。

次日，雷修路像平時一樣聽到鳥鳴便醒來，但是奇怪的是，傑諾伊卻沒有來，明明已經是平時會來的時間了。

雷修路又等了一會，依然沒有等到他。這樣的事從來沒有發生過，雷修路心中滿是疑惑。

他擔心傑諾伊會遇到什麼危險、也害怕自己無法在他身邊守護著他。雷修路終於按捺不住，起身尋找傑諾伊。

在森林裡慢跑著，仔細找尋時常和傑諾伊去的地方，有著巨大樹木的地方、有著小溪流過的地方、還是有著各色鮮艷花朵綻放的地方，他一個個看過，卻沒有找到傑諾伊。

傍晚時分，雷修路找遍了所有可能的地方，還是沒有看到傑諾伊，令他灰心喪志地回到洞穴。

「雷修路！」

這時，忽然聽到傑諾伊的聲音。他正站在洞穴前方等著雷修路。

雷修路激動地衝了過去，撲在傑諾伊的懷裡，嘴裡輕輕發出委屈的嗚咽，
他好久沒有這樣明顯的表露情緒過了。

「對不起，讓你擔心了......」傑諾伊也緊緊抱著雷修路。不管自己受到什麼傷害都可以不在乎，但唯獨讓雷修路傷心是令他最難以忍受的事。傑諾伊擔心雷修路之時，也痛恨著自己的無力。

雷修路依然將頭埋在傑諾伊不大卻溫暖的胸膛，眼裡仍是有著傑諾伊消失時的痛苦。

「沒事的，不用怕。我不會離開你的。」傑諾伊柔聲安慰著雷修路，就像以前雷修路還是小狼時。

傑諾伊好言勸說了一陣子，雷修路才肯離開傑諾伊。

不知不覺天色已晚，已是雷修路的休息時間了。他回到洞穴，不同的是，傑諾伊竟然也跟進來了。

他平常不是會離開嗎？怎麼今天留下來了。

「今天我和你一起在這，不回去了......。」傑諾伊像是在自言自語般地說道。

雷修路覺得傑諾伊好像有什麼心事，可是也問不出口。於是他舔了舔傑諾伊的臉龐，幫他打起精神。

「雷修路......」傑諾伊抬頭看向他，像是明瞭了他的用意，「謝謝你，我沒事。」傑諾伊欣慰地綻放了笑顏。

來到軟墊上，雷修路準備就寢。但是傑諾伊蹲在洞口旁，沒有進來。

雖然冬天現在已快結束了，但夜晚的空氣依然比平時寒冷。傑諾伊沒有帶任何防寒衣物，是會受凍的。

雷修路起身來到傑諾伊身旁。

「怎麼了，雷修路？不睡覺嗎。」

雷修路看著傑諾伊。那眼神像是在說，你在這裡，我也要在這裡。

他蜷曲起身軀，將傑諾伊包圍在懷裡，以溫暖厚重的皮毛抵禦冬天的寒。

傑諾伊摸了摸雷修路，也縮起身子待在他懷中，抱著雷修路一起睡去。

他們在寒冷的洞窟相擁而臥。雷修路卻覺得這是所有冬天裡，最不寒冷、最溫暖的一晚。

雷修路漸漸有了睡意，迷濛的意識間，他好像聽到傑諾伊在低聲啜泣。可是他已沒有力氣睜開眼安慰，就這麼進入夢鄉。

----------


## 貓尾

05

冬去春至。

寒冷的冬季停止，接著是和煦的春季降臨。殘餘的雪仍積在地上、慢慢的被陽光化開。翠綠的嫩草重新發芽、枯瘦的枝幹長出綠葉。

結束漫長的寒冬，萬物開始恢復生息。鳥兒們高聲鳴唱著春之歌，歌頌著季節的美好、春天源源不絕的生命力。

然而，就是在這樣美好陽光的季節，雷修路和他的男孩，卻不得不走向歧路。

那是在一個和平常一樣的日子，但傑諾伊又一反常態，沒有來找雷修路。

雷修路等了又等，心中有不好的預感，隨著時間經過、這份預感越來越強，讓他無法忽視。儘管傑諾伊告誡過讓他不要隨意離開，他還是動身去尋找他了。

該說是動物的本能呢，還是說他與傑諾伊的羈絆呢，這次雷修路不是在森林中亂跑，而是很確定的跑向一個方向。這股預感指引著他前進，他不知前路會遇到什麼，但是他知道自己必須去找傑諾伊。

穿越過一棵棵樹木，在剛融化了冰雪的大地上疾行，雷修路用著最快的速度奔跑。

突然間，傳來了傑諾伊的氣味，雖然淡淡的、可他確實聞到了！

他放慢腳步想去辨別味道的方向。卻聽到不遠處傳來了人類的說話聲。

「你這個笨傢伙！連開槍都不會嗎！」

那不是傑諾伊。雷修路十分確定，傑諾伊的聲音總是不快不重、柔和的像是吹撫過森林裡的微風。但現下這個聲音，既沙啞又低沉，語氣十分狠戾，一點也不像傑諾伊。

但他還是往聲音的方向走去一探究竟，小心翼翼地走去、撥開樹叢定睛一看。

只見傑諾伊跪坐在地上，頭垂得低低的不敢抬起，而他的面前站著另一個人類，身形高大魁武，手上持著獵槍，正怒目看著傑諾伊。

「不會打獵就算了，也不要扯我後腿！」那個高大的人類抬起腳、正要踹像傑諾伊時——

雷修路從樹叢間跳了出來，擋在傑諾伊身前，他憤怒地對著眼前的人類露出獠牙，警告他不要再靠近傑諾伊。

「雷修路！」傑諾伊欣喜若狂地看著他，一如以往每一次見到他時露出的喜悅，但隨即神色便暗淡下來，「你不可以來......快走！」他焦急地說著。

另一個人類見到雷修路出現在眼前，自然很是驚恐，他狼瘡的退後了一段距離，大吼道：「這是怎麼回事！？為什麼會有狼！」

「快走啊！」傑諾伊大聲對雷修路說。但雷修路不想離開他，於是傑諾伊起身將雷修路推開，把他推到與自己和另一個人類的一段距離外。

「傑諾伊！你給我過來！」那個人類憤怒的說著，一把抓起傑諾伊的後領，粗魯地丟到身後。

傑諾伊重重摔到地上，臉上隱忍著痛苦。

「哼，看來這身皮毛值不少錢啊。」那個人類粗啞著嗓子說著，語調有著難掩的興奮，眼裡充滿著貪厭的光芒。他重新執起獵槍，裝上子彈。

雷修路看到他傷害傑諾伊，怒不可歇。張開滿嘴利牙往眼前的人類撲上去，想要狠狠撕碎他。但是任憑野獸有著如何厲害的血肉身軀，在子彈與槍面前仍是如玩具一般輕易便可摧毀。

眼看雷修路就要咬到人類，而那個人也正要扣下板機。在這樣的緊繃氣氛中，雙方只要稍微走神，就一定會被對方殺死。致勝的關鍵，就在於誰能先抓住時機，先發制人先做出攻擊。

這時，率先響起的，是槍聲。

但是，雷修路並沒有如預期中的倒下。

人類帶著不敢相信的神情轉頭看向背後，而後倒在地上，鮮血從腹部噴湧而出，染紅了四周的地面。

雷修路看著傑諾伊，他的手因剛開過槍而微微顫抖。

「爸爸！」他衝到另一個人類身旁，眼淚克制不住地流下。

雷修路知道傑諾伊救了自己，但他不懂為什麼傑諾伊要這麼難過。

他看著傑諾伊將另一個人類扛在肩上，艱難地緩緩離開。

雷修路跟了上去，他走在傑諾伊身邊，希望他拋下這個討厭的人類。跟他一起回到屬於他們的草地上，一起玩耍、一起享受只有彼此的時光。

但傑諾伊注意到他跟在身邊後，沒有平常的笑容、也沒有平常的溫暖，眼中竟是充滿悲傷的淚水。

「不要過來！」他對雷修路吼道。語氣裡帶點哽噎，但更多的是對他的排斥。

傑諾伊頭一次用這樣的語調和他說話。雷修路依言駐足在地，心裡不知是什麼滋味，只覺得相當難受，好像心要被人撕成兩半似的。

他看著傑諾伊扛著人漸行漸遠的背影。心裡有無數個疑問想問出口，但最終所有疑問只結成了兩句話。

我做錯了什麼嗎？

你討厭我了嗎？

好像許久沒有嘗過傷心的滋味，雷修路一時不曉得該如何是好，在原地恍神一陣子後，才慢慢的走回巢穴當中。

.


回到洞穴裡，躺在軟墊上，明明是平常的睡眠時間，雷修路卻怎麼也睡不著，腦子裡都是剛才的畫面，傑諾伊、另一個人類、自己，還有鮮紅的血液佔滿整個視線。

他想了很多問題，輾轉難眠，但想得最多的還是，傑諾伊的事情。

為什麼他會生氣呢？我到底做錯了什麼呢？

…...他還願不願意來找我呢？

一想到明天傑諾伊也不知道會不會來，雷修路就莫名慌恐，覺得一定是自己做錯了什麼才會讓他生氣。好像整個世界都變了調，夜晚的月亮不再明亮，輕撫過的微風不再舒服、溫暖的春天也變得寒冷。只因自己見不到他。
雷修路既期待明天的到來，卻也害怕它的到來。懷抱著這樣忐忑的心情，進入夢鄉。

清晨的曙光照耀大地，鳥兒們飛到枝頭鳴叫，生物因白天的到來開始運轉。雷修路醒過來，走向洞口外。

來到外頭，雷修路訝異地瞪著眼。

傑諾伊早已經來了！

他跑到傑諾伊身旁，開心的蹭了蹭他的膝蓋。但是傑諾伊卻站著不動，不像以往也會開心的跟他打招呼。

雷修路發出撒嬌似的輕哼，想要引起他的注意。但傑諾伊只是靜靜地看著他，倏地拿起掛在腰間的獵槍，對準雷修路。

傑諾伊......？

雷修路在心裡呼喚他的名字，腦袋一片空白。

即使槍口對著雷修路，他依然沒有閉上眼睛，而是直直看著傑諾伊。

他不覺得傑諾伊會傷害他，他從未想過這種情況。

因為他說過，我們是朋友。

是一起度過了四季、一起經歷了危險、一起分享了溫暖、一起愉快的玩耍的朋友，不只如此，還是——

將他從黑暗中拯救出來的光芒。

就像暗夜裡的晨星，就像寒冬裡的太陽。將他內心的恐懼驅散，使他有了生存下去的希望。

這樣的人，即使拿著槍對著他，雷修路也不會反抗。

片刻，傑諾伊的手微微顫抖，猛地跪了下來，膝蓋撞上地面，發出沉重的聲響。他用力地將手上的槍丟到一旁。

傑諾伊將臉埋在手掌心裡，泣不成聲。雷修路走到他面前，舔了舔他的手。

「雷修路.....。」傑諾伊低聲說著，伸出顫抖的雙臂，緊擁著他。「對不起、對不起......！」這些話語伴隨著哽噎的哭泣，從他嘴裡傾瀉而出。

傑諾伊從未這樣失態過，一定是有很傷心的事情。雷修路心想。他也緊緊靠著傑諾伊。

不要難過，有我在，不會有事的。

不論遭遇了什麼事，不論是多麽深的黑夜，我都會在你身邊的。

雷修路想這樣告訴傑諾伊，平時都是傑諾伊這樣對他說，沒想到他也有對傑諾伊說這些話的一天。

哭聲緩緩平復，傑諾伊放開雷修路，抹了抹滿是淚水的臉龐。

傑諾伊重新拾起笑容，對著雷修路溫言說道，「抱歉，又讓你擔心了。不過不用在意。今天想玩什麼呢？雷修路。」

看著傑諾伊恢復平常的樣子，好像剛才的哭泣都是假的一般。雷修路搖搖尾巴，將一隻手放在他的肩上。好像在說，不要逞強，哭也沒關係。

傑諾伊稍微意外地看著他，好似讀懂了他的意思，眼裡又重新閃著淡淡淚光，不過這次，不是因為難過，而是因為感動。

「......謝謝你，雷修路。真的，謝謝你......。」

接下來他們開心了玩了一段時光。就如同以往的每一天，他們坐在草地上吹著微風，時而起身玩遊戲、時而到森林裡冒險。

這樣愉快輕鬆的時光持續到了傍晚。太陽西下，黃昏時分。傑諾伊和雷修路坐在他們最熟悉的草地上。

看著夕陽橘紅色的光芒，像顏料般染紅了潔白的雲，蔚藍的天也換了一種面貌，這樣短暫的美好時刻、縱使每天都能見到，卻也還是看不膩。

「雷修路，今天玩的開心嗎？」傑諾伊支起一隻腳，將手撐在後頭，身體微微向後傾，一如以往愜意的姿態。

雷修路也趴在他身旁，給他報以一個滿足的眼神。

傑諾伊也微笑道：「你還沒吃東西，應該餓了吧。」說著拿出為雷修路準備好的食物。

將包裹著肉塊的樹葉攤平在地上，雷修路也的確餓了。咬沒幾下就將食物全吃光了。

吃飽後，他不知怎麼的，覺得非常睏、頭暈暈的，一股強大的睡意襲來，意識不受控制逐漸朦朧。竟然就這樣，直接趴在草地上睡著了。

----------


## 貓尾

06

冷冽的空氣瀰漫在四周，冰冷的雨滴無情地打在身上。

雷修路從雨中驚醒。他看了看附近，儘管現在天暗，還是能看出，這裡並非他的居所、並非熟悉的那片森林。

這裡是哪裡？

為什麼我會在這裡？

雷修路腦中浮現這兩個想法，但很快就被轉移注意力。身邊正在下著大雨，他得找個避雨的地方。

他在附近奔跑了一陣子，從一個山坡到另一個山坡，終於看到一個山洞。

雷修路很快鑽了進去，抖掉身上的雨水。

平穩下來後，他很快開始思考現在的處境。他在一個不知名的林中，正下著雨，不知為何自己會來到這裡。

他最後的記憶停留在他吃過食物，然後就睡著了，在那之前、他正與傑諾伊一起玩耍⋯⋯

傑諾伊！

雷修路猛然想到，既然自己不知身在何方，那傑諾伊肯定也不在了。

一想到和傑諾伊分隔兩地，無法見面，雷修路心裡就一陣難受，他想找到傑諾伊、想回到他身邊。

雷修路被焦急沖昏頭，想出去找傑諾伊，他不管是否下著大雨，就在要走出去時——

「你要去哪？」

一個不屬於他的說話聲從身後傳來。

雷修路就像被澆了一盆冷水，幾乎嚇得從原地跳起。

儘管內心驚恐，他還是故作鎮定，道：「是誰？出來！」

「這話應該是我要問的，為何來到我的地盤？」

須臾，一個身影從陰暗處走出來，他不是人、也不是其他生物。他是一隻狼，跟雷修路一樣的狼。

雷修路不知有多久沒看過同類了。一股懷念夾雜著陌生湧上心頭。

「⋯⋯你是誰？」雷修路問道。

「我是娜汀。這裡的狼群首領。」另一隻狼又更靠近雷修路一點。

雷修路覺得這名字有點熟悉，但又說不上來。只能緊緊盯著他。

娜汀在牠周身仔細聞過。雷修路退後了幾步，想出聲叫他不要靠近。

「咦？」可是娜汀發出一聲疑問，反而更加靠近雷修路。他幾乎整個緊貼著雷修路，將他壓制在地。

「放開我！」雷修路用力掙扎，想要擺脫他的控制。可是娜汀的力氣大的驚人，雷修路絲毫沒有逃脫，反而被壓得更緊。

就在雷修路發出低吼的威脅，想要拿出利齒作戰時，娜汀猛地放開她，退後了好幾步。

雷修路憤怒的看向他，想要質問他為何這麼做時。他突然噤聲了。因為娜汀看他的眼神太過複雜，神情捉摸不定，彷彿情緒正在受到極大的干擾。使雷修路一時間呆立在地。

「我真不敢相信你還活著⋯⋯」娜汀悠悠的目光看向雷修路，雙眼好似盈滿淚水，好像眨眨眼睛便會有豆大的淚珠滾落下來。

雷修路被他搞糊塗了。他忍不住問道：「你是誰？我認識你嗎？」

「你不認得我了嗎？我的孩子！」娜汀激動的又往雷修路靠了過來，這次雷修路清楚看到了她的長相。

被封印在內心深處久遠的記憶，好像一時之間突破枷鎖，許許多多的印象與此刻的臉重疊在一起，讓雷修路忍不住脫口而出：

「媽媽⋯⋯？」

雷修路動搖了起來，他不確定的問：「可是⋯⋯你怎麼確定我是你的孩子⋯⋯」

「我忘不了的，你身上的味道。和我那麼地相似，如同記憶中的一模一樣！」娜汀激動的說，「噢，我的孩子啊！有多少個夜裡我都思念著你，讓我輾轉難眠、讓我痛不欲生！⋯⋯但是一切都結束了，你回到了我的身邊。這樣就好、這樣就好⋯⋯」她欣慰地說著，頭靠在雷修路的肩上，輕輕的摩挲，像是在安慰她、也像是在安慰自己。

雷修路一時間也忘了言語，他看著自己偶然遇到的失散多年的母親，不曉得為何世間會有這樣的巧合。雖然他們在陰暗的山洞裡，但此刻卻因彼此的慰藉而感到溫暖。過了一陣子後，娜汀才不捨的放開雷修路，問了一個問題。

「你是怎麼來到這裡的呢？」

雷修路顯得迷茫，他也很想知道這個問題的答案，「不知道⋯⋯我睡醒後，就在這裡了。」而在他沒有睡著的那段時間，自己只是和平常一樣跟傑諾伊玩在一起。

不正常的只有傑諾伊的哭泣。

但是這和他突然身處異地會有關嗎？

雷修路怎麼也想不通。這時，大雨停止，夜晚的森林恢復了以往的寂靜。

娜汀道：「雨停了。總之，你先跟我回去吧。」

「回去？去哪裡？」

「去我的狼窩，我的狼群裡。」

「不。」雷修路走山洞外後便停下腳步。「我該回去的地方，不是那裡⋯⋯」

「你不跟我走嗎？」娜汀看起來很失落，但依然堅定地道：「孩子啊。和我走吧。回到屬於我們的狼群裡。」

「不行！我要回到那個人身邊，我不能拋下他！」雷修路也同樣堅定地道，其實他的內心也有對母親的懷念，也有對狼群的思念。但是他沒有忘記傑諾伊，那是他的男孩、他的朋友，雷修路同樣思念著他。

「人？你是說人類嗎？」

「⋯⋯是的，但他是好人。我們分散後，是他一直照顧著我。」

不料，卻聽見娜汀憤怒的一吼：「人類！你竟敢在我面前說出這個詞！就是這個可惡的物種，害得我們被迫分離、害得我們失去家園！難道你忘了嗎！」

雷修路沒想到她會這麼憤怒，被吼的有點茫然，道：「我沒忘⋯⋯但是，我說的是真的。也是人類救了我。」

「人類救了你？所以呢？你就該回到他們身邊，永遠像隻狗一樣活著？記住！你是狼，絕不向人類低頭！」

「我知道、我並沒有向任何人低頭！我要回到他身邊，不是因為服從、不是因為被馴服。」雷修路頓了頓，接下去道：「我願意待在他身邊，只因他是我的朋友，而我絕不會背棄他的信任。」

聽見雷修路這番堅定真誠的話語，娜汀依然沒有被說服，只是冷冷的看著他，「朋友？是嗎？既然他真的是你的朋友，你現在又為何會在這裡？難道不是你逃走，或是，他把他拋下了嗎？」

雷修路瞪大了眼，像是被釘住般佇立在原地。為什麼不否定這個可能呢？為什麼不說他不可能會拋下我呢？為什麼不說呢？

雷修路的腦海閃過一幕傑諾伊傷心的哭泣著的模樣。

難道是⋯⋯因為知道將和自己別離嗎⋯⋯？

雷修路思及此，腦袋瞬間變得一團混亂。各種想法在他腦袋裡同時湧現，理智和現狀告訴他這個可能性，心裡的感情卻又否認這個可能。所有腦海的空間都被這個問題佔據，令他無所適從。就連娜汀要他跟自己走，他竟也真的跟了上去，無神地走在後頭，彷彿木偶一般任人操控。

走了不知多久。他們來到一個空曠的地方，四周有岩石和草叢的包圍。

「到了，這裡就是我們的家。」娜汀說道。

雷修路抬起頭來看，陰暗的空間迷漫著一股不可侵犯的氣息，印象中狼群的住所，的確就是這樣的。

可是還缺少了一樣最重要的事物。

「其他狼呢？」雷修路問到。

娜汀看了他一眼，跳上位於這裡最高的岩石，道：「各位，出來吧。」

語畢，原本陰暗的四周出現一雙雙發亮的眼睛，從草叢和岩石後面現身。狼從藏身的地方走了出來，不到一時半刻，附近就坐滿了狼群。

「首領，為何帶入外來者？」有隻狼站在岩石下，先行了禮後，便開口問道。

「他將要加入我們。」娜汀居高臨下回答道，「成為我們的一員。」

四周立刻低聲響起喧嘩聲，大家的目光都朝雷修路看過來，雷修路被圍在視線中心，顯得很不自在。

「安靜。現在舉辦加入的儀式。」娜汀下令道。

狼群果然立刻噤聲。雷修路還在疑惑是什麼儀式時，周圍的狼已經全部退開，以雷修路為中心圍成一個圓。

接著有一隻狼站到雷修路面前。擺出戰鬥姿態。

雷修路一頭霧水問：「要做什麼？」

「加入儀式，就是跟在場所有狼打過一場，你不知道嗎？」另一隻狼說道。

雷修路當然不知道，這是所有的狼都知道的規則，但是他並沒有在狼群裡長大。

所謂加入儀式，是和狼群裡每隻狼過招，按照順位，一開始會由階級最低的狼上場，到最後則是地位最高、也就是和最強的狼打鬥。不管是輸是贏都得打，以此確定新加入的狼在群裡的地位。

同時這也是增進對彼此了解的方式。狼的接納不是通過相處陪伴，而是打上一架。

經過解釋，雷修路終於瞭解。他看著眼前的對手，缺乏戰鬥經驗的他，不曉得該如何迎戰。

另一頭狼向他衝過來，雷修路想往旁邊閃，對方卻搶先一步攻擊他的左側。

雷修路吃痛得滾到一旁。再次擺出備戰架勢。可是又一次次被對方打倒。

「好弱的傢伙。」

「是啊，連里奧都打不贏。」

旁邊的狼群低聲細語的討論起戰況。被娜汀瞪了一眼後，立刻安靜下來。

雷修路三番兩次被打倒，他本來不想打，現在更是完全失去戰鬥慾望。

「等等、別打了！我認輸。」

另一頭狼，也就是里奧，雖然停下了攻擊，卻說道：「老兄，這不能暫停的啊。」

「我輸了，沒有必要打了吧？」

里奧正要在說點什麼，娜汀卻先一步開口說了。

「儀式不能終止。你必須打到結束。」

「為什麼？」雷修路不解的問道。

「孩子，你要記住。不管是在這裡、還是在野外的世界，戰鬥永遠不會停止。你能做的，只有做好準備迎接挑戰。」娜汀這麼回答。

之後，換了另一隻狼上場。雷修路照樣打輸。接下來每一次的戰鬥結局都一樣。他不斷被打到在地，又一次次站起來迎戰。

「哼，真是太弱了。這樣也想加入我們。」有一隻力大無窮的狼，再將雷修路打倒後這樣取笑。

雷修路雖心有不甘，但也沒有力氣反駁，而且他說的是事實。跟這些狼比起來，他實在很弱。

但是娜汀卻聽到了這句話。

「好，我贏了。」對戰時間到後，那隻取笑過雷修路的狼這樣說道，「不過這也是當然的。我可是僅次於首領最強的狼。」他露出一抹自信的笑容，然後退場。

接著四周突然變得一片靜默。雷修路正感意外抬頭看時，對上了娜汀的視線。

「孩子啊，接下來你的對手，是我。」

狼群以崇拜的眼神看著娜汀站上空地，狼群裡響起一陣低聲的狼嚎，像是在恭迎自己的王。

狼嚎結束後，娜汀以迅雷不及掩耳的速度，朝雷修路攻擊，速度快得就像閃電，接著咬上了他的肩膀，力氣比與雷修路對戰過的任何一隻狼要來得大。

雷修路沒想到娜汀會動真格，從肩膀傳來潮濕的感覺，恐怕是流血了。在剛剛的對戰中儘管每一個狼都沒有放水，但至少也沒有把他咬到見血。

雷修路吃痛的趴在地上。娜汀站在他面前居高臨下的對他道：「在狼群的加入儀式還有一項規則，如果首領認為這隻狼不夠格加入，有權利，將他殺死。」

雷修路驚訝地瞪大了眼，他沒想到還有這樣的規則，更沒想到會從母親口中聽到這句話。

但是娜汀沒有給他猶豫的時間，雷修路艱難地站起來後，又將他撞倒在地，一隻爪子狠狠的踩著雷修路的脖子。

「咳！」雷修路感到脖子受到巨大的壓迫，呼吸不順的咳了幾聲。他幾乎無法呼吸，缺乏氧氣導致他意識逐漸模糊。原本還能稍作反抗的身體漸漸無力，四肢無力地垂下。

這就是死亡嗎⋯⋯

雷修路想起之前也有過這樣的經驗，小時候跑到森林裡迷了路，與鷹對戰時的事。那時的自己也深刻體會到死亡逼近，直到傑諾伊的出現，為他劃破迷惘，帶他逃離絕望。

但是現在傑諾伊不在身邊，再也沒有人會幫助他，再也沒有人會焦急地尋找自己

雷修路感到一陣窒息，不是因為對戰的傷害，而是又再一次意識到傑諾伊的消失。

傑諾伊，你在哪裡？救救我⋯⋯。

看著雷修路痛苦的樣子，娜汀的力道越來越強，好像真的要將他的脖子扭斷，絲毫沒有手下留情。

這樣下去真的會死。雷修路心裡莫名浮現了這個想法。難道我只能死在這裡了嗎？這就是我的命運嗎？

不，我不想死，不想在這裡結束。就算傑諾伊不在這裡，我也要保護自己⋯⋯！

雷修路不知從身體何處湧上了一股力量，或許是在死亡關頭被激發出了潛能，他用力推開娜汀。

娜汀竟然真的被他推出了一段距離。接著雷修路直往娜汀的方向跑去，眼睛佈滿紅色的血絲，一副喪失理智的模樣，現在的他只想把眼前的敵人殺死。

雷修路張口往娜汀咬下去，但娜汀以更快的速度閃躲開來，接著也立刻張開利齒往雷修路咬去。

雷修路意識到從身後傳來的殺氣，同樣立刻回身。他們兩個豁出全力往對方攻擊，勝負往往只定在一瞬間，雷修路眼睛眨都不敢眨，就在自己即將要碰到娜汀時——

「停！」娜汀突然下了停戰指令。但雷修路衝得太猛，根本停不下來，於是娜汀舉起腳掌硬生生擋下這擊。

雷修路被娜汀擋了下來，立刻累的趴在地上，他感覺自己一輩子都爬不起來了。

娜汀眼帶暖意的看著雷修路，溫柔的道：「做的很好，我的孩子。先前的戰鬥中，你覺得不可能贏，所以沒有發揮真正的實力。但是當你真的感到有生命威脅時，卻能為自己奮鬥。」她頓了頓，「你並不弱小，通過這場戰鬥，我知道你沒有放棄身為狼最重要的——求生意志。」

娜汀溫柔地舔了舔雷修路的臉龐，「不管發生什麼，都要活下去。我的孩子。」

「媽媽⋯⋯」雷修路啞著嗓子說道，他好久沒有感受到母親給予的溫暖，久到自己都忘記那是什麼感覺，直到此刻，他才想起，那是多麽的溫暖，像是世間最珍貴的寶物。

「現在，我宣布他正式加入狼群。從今天起，你就是我們的一份子了。」

狼群發出歡迎的嚎聲。雷修路的加入儀式，也終於結束了。

娜汀欣慰地看著雷修路，雷修路也深深凝視著她。

「孩子啊，我失去你的時候。甚至來不及幫你取名。現在你加入狼群，就當作是一個新生。我也賜予你名字吧。」

「名字？我已經有了。」

「是嗎。但，誰給你取的？」

「是我的朋友。」

「⋯⋯你是說，那個人類？」

「沒錯。」

「你還不懂嗎？」娜汀像是突然咬到什麽不乾淨的東西，露出嫌惡與憤怒的神情，「人是敵人，不要接受敵人給予的東西！」

「人是敵人，但也有人不是。」雷修路也同樣激動、但語氣卻堅定的道：「媽媽，就算是您，也不能叫我拋棄這個名字！」

這是傑諾伊給予的最後一項東西。

可以說，是他唯一曾待在他身邊的證明。

「我是雷修路。永遠不會改變。」

就像他曾在心裡許下的諾言，那個想保護他一輩子，陪在他身邊一生的誓言。永遠也不會改變。

娜汀冷冷的看著他，眼神裡充滿著不認同。「他給你取名為雷修路？」

雷修路點了點頭。

「我是不會承認這個名字的！」

娜汀狠狠拋下這句話，直接甩頭就走，完全不留戀。留下雷修路和一眾搞不清狀況的狼群們。

.


「嘿，你好。你說你叫雷修路啊？我是里奧，還記得吧？」狼群紛紛散會的差不多了。卻有幾隻狼留下沒走，那其中就有里奧，方才第一隻跟雷修路打鬥的狼。

「記得。」雷修路回答道。

「你好像是首領的兒子啊！這是真的嗎？」

「是。」

里奧看了雷修路好一陣子，道：「真沒想到啊，娜汀從不說有關家人的事情。你是怎麼找到她的？」

「在山洞裡，偶然遇到。」

里奧沈默了一陣子，發現沒有後文，「就這樣？」不敢置信的再次確認。

「嗯。」

「⋯⋯天啊！多年不見的感人的母子重逢，竟然被你用八個字就說完了！」里奧動作誇張地抱著頭倒在地上。

換雷修路沈默了。而里奧只差沒在地上滾一圈。

「里奧！你又在幹嘛！」不遠處傳來另一隻狼的說話聲，他的聲音十分有魄力又很大聲。

里奧和雷修路一下就注意到他。正是剛才那隻力大無窮，嘲笑過雷修路的狼。

「嗨，亞貝爾！」里奧和那隻狼打招呼。

「哼、里奧，你終於不再是永遠的最弱了啊。多虧了有個比你更弱的傢伙加入了！」亞貝爾輕蔑地說著。他的體格壯碩、比雷修路和里奧都還高大一些，四肢孔武有力，直挺挺的稱在地上，看起來十分有壓迫感。

「他才剛加入，年紀看來也不大，實力還不一定呢。」里奧說道。

「呵，那我就期待看看首領的兒子能有多少能耐吧！」亞貝爾看似是在稱讚，但語氣依然充滿嘲諷。要不是雷修路深知打不過他，早就衝上去和他打一架了。

亞貝爾走後。里奧轉頭對雷修路道：「你別在意，他一直都是這樣的。」

雷修路沒有說話，不悅的在地上留下幾道抓痕。

「亞貝爾就是實力很強所以自大了點，其實不壞的，你別放在心上。總之，歡迎你加入，有問題可以問我！」里奧快速地說完後，一溜煙的跑走了。所以沒聽到雷修路後來說的話。

「⋯⋯謝謝。」

雷修路小聲的說，從小便離開狼群，變得不熟悉自己的同伴，加上他生性謹慎，不敢主動融入狼群。卻有個狼願意先親切地找他攀談，雷修路還是很感激的。可惜雷修路說得太小聲、里奧走得太快。好不容易鼓起勇氣說出口的感謝，就這麼消逝在寂靜的森林中了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

以不同視角寫成的小說  太期待了
觀察了發表時間，但願不是熬夜寫成的

上一則以狼為視角的小說 (指會員創作) 已經隔了幾年
因而看到這則小說時，無論貓尾的寫作經驗如何
彷彿看到寶貝一樣的趴在地上，無論如何也務必看完

雷修路  傑諾伊  娜汀  里奧....
無論是遇到獵人而活下來的，
抑或是遇到另一種強大的生物而活下來的，
或是遇到好心人的應援而活下來的...

無論如何都加油吧 : 3

已經發給貓尾創作勳章  也請務必帶著大家繼續冒險 :lupe_hungry:

----------


## 貓尾

您好。謝謝您的回覆！
我也希望固定寫作時間，奈何靈感大神總是在深夜駕臨⋯⋯

以狼的視角寫也是一個嶄新的嘗試，您會喜歡真是太好了。
這篇文中的每個角色都有自己的故事，希望我有將他們各自的性格表達出來。
每一個角色也其實是代表一種立場，各種不同的價值觀互相碰撞，最後擦出的火花即故事的精彩。

我會加油的！希望是場不留下遺憾的冒險。

----------


## 貓尾

『07』

  剛來到狼群時發生了很多事，折騰了一晚上，雷修路那夜睡得特別沉。之後在狼群裡生活了幾天，可以說變得熟悉了、也能說根本沒有熟悉這回事。熟悉了的是亞貝爾時不時的欺負或排擠，而他也完全不當一回事，久了就習慣了，絲毫沒有反抗或屈服讓自己日子更好過一些。

  有天早上醒來時，他還以為自己在熟悉的洞穴裡。但是他很快就回到現實，這裡是陌生的林中，再也不見平坦的草原、和等著他的傑諾伊。

  要是這都是夢該有多好。雷修路不禁想到，只有一點會懊悔，那就是如果這一切沒有發生，他一定見不到自己的母親。

    雷修路走出臨時找的藏身之所，就發有些狼已經聚集在昨晚打鬥的空地上，圍著娜汀趴著的岩石，像是在討論些什麼。

  「娜汀，在北邊的森林，有隻鹿生病了。」負責尋找獵物與偵查的里奧說道。

  在狼群裡，每隻狼不只有階級之分，還有各自的工作崗位，像里奧從小就在這片林中長大，對這裡的地理位置瞭若執掌，因此雖然他在戰鬥中派不上用場，但查探獵物這項技能在狼群中是佼佼者。

  「嗯，準備動身吧。亞貝爾，狀態如何？」娜汀問到。

  亞貝爾力大無窮，戰鬥力高強，每次的捕獵行動都是主要成員，是娜汀的得力助手。負責當最危險的誘餌或是與獵物搏鬥的角色，雖然心高氣傲，但只論實力而言連娜汀也非常賞識。

「沒問題！」亞貝爾扯著嗓子叫道，一副恨不得現在就將獵物開腸破肚的樣子。

  狼群每到囤積的食物吃完時，就必須出去打獵，離上次全體的打獵行動已經是兩天前了。群裡的狼都迫不及待等著娜汀的帶領他們獵捕。

  雷修路站在遠處觀察，仔細聽著他們的討論，縱使他的體型和年紀已經是可以獨當一面的狼了，但在狼群裡，仍像個小狼一樣什麼都不懂。

  娜汀掃視了一下狼群成員的狀態，確定每隻狼都是最好的狀態，如果有狀態不佳的狼，作為首領就必須考慮將他留在這裡。在打獵行動中，任何一點閃失都可能造就失敗，尤其更要注意狼群的默契。

  「那麼，全部出獵。」娜汀宣布。

  雷修路正在迷惘他們說的內容時，就冷不防聽到娜汀的話。全部...包括我嗎？他猶豫地想到。

  「全部？那這傢伙要跟？」此時正好有狼說出他心裡的疑問，那個狼是亞貝爾，只不過口吻不善，像是覺得他去了也沒用處。

  「沒錯。」娜汀瞥了亞貝爾一眼。

  亞貝爾嘴裡發出不屑的聲音。鄙視的瞧了瞧的站在後頭的雷修路。

  雷修路將心中的不快隱忍下來，還是跟著了狼群一起前往里奧說的北方尋找獵物。狼群移動的速度極快，而且幾乎不發出一點聲響，雷修路拼了命才跟得上，他還好幾次感覺娜汀有意無意的放慢速度等待自己。

  到了目的地，前方果然有鹿群，狼們個個整裝帶備，緊盯著鹿群，一點大氣也不敢出。

  「就是那隻。」里奧低聲對娜汀說道，視線往鹿群裡其中一隻鹿看去，只見牠走路時一跛一跛的，恐怕是在哪裡摔倒過。

  娜汀點了點頭，意思是確認了目標，他轉頭向身後的狼下指示。

  他命令亞貝爾和另一頭狼負責跟著自己衝散狼群，里奧和其他三隻狼去埋伏。至於雷修路，娜汀要他跟在自己身後。

  所有狼仔細聽完娜汀說的話，點了點頭。娜汀便道：「出發。」

  說完，狼群便毫不猶豫地從藏身處衝出，鹿群很快被驚動，開始四處逃竄。

  娜汀跑在隊伍最前頭，追趕著鹿群，雷修路發現鹿群裡那隻跛腳的路落在最後頭。娜汀和亞貝爾很快圍在那隻鹿身邊，卻沒有貿然出擊。

  他們故意將鹿群趕往里奧埋伏的陷阱地，就在前方有著許多岩石遮蔽的地方，鹿群紛紛通過陷阱處。到了最後一隻鹿要跑到時，娜汀仰天長嚎一聲，里奧他們便一口氣全衝出來，跛腳的鹿看到眼前的狼，立刻掉頭向後跑，但是一轉身，就發現後面也有狼。

  鹿大驚失色，埋伏的三隻狼跳到他身上撕咬，薄薄的皮被咬出一道道血痕，鹿在最後關頭使出全力抵抗，揮舞起頭上的鹿角，像瘋了似的攻擊身邊的狼。竟也真的打出一條生路。

  跛腳的鹿再次狂奔，但跑了沒多久，眼前赫然跳出一隻巨大的狼。

  亞貝爾截住鹿的去路，朝著牠攻擊。鹿也再次拿出堅硬的角作戰，亞貝爾被逼退幾步，鹿抓緊時機想要跑走，但是亞貝爾卻做了一個大膽的舉動。
  他咬住了鹿的角，制止牠在繼續攻擊。鹿憤怒地想將亞貝爾甩開，他使出所有力氣，用鹿角往前刺、往後甩、或是朝空中舉起，都沒有甩開他。亞貝爾的力氣竟在發狂的鹿之上，他的四肢像個石頭般牢牢抓緊地面，上下顎緊咬著，絕不鬆口。

  鹿的體力已經快要耗盡了，但亞貝爾也是。這時其餘的狼抓緊時機，趁著鹿快要沒有力氣，不能在用後提猛踢。紛紛撲上去咬住鹿的後半身，尖刺的利齒陷進柔軟的身軀，鹿發出痛苦的嘶吼。

  但是牠沒能叫完，才剛發出聲音，娜汀便迅速給予最後一擊，他咬上鹿的脖子，動作看起來是那麼輕柔，好像沒用多少力氣，鹿卻立刻一命嗚呼，眼裡原有的狠勁全部消逝，已經失去血色的眼，映出了死前最後的害怕與不甘，身軀緩緩倒下，像是跪在世間絕對的主宰面前。

  娜汀站在已死的獵物前，對天狼嚎，告知所有狼成功捕獲的消息。

  「各位，辛苦了。」娜汀道。而後就是進食時間，狼群的規則裡，首領永遠都是給予獵物最後一擊的狼，同時也是能第一隻進食的狼。

  娜汀咬破鹿的肚子，取出軟軟的內臟，這是狼最愛吃的部位，等到她吃飽後，接著才換其他的狼。

  進食順序也是照著地位階級來排的，不過跟剛才不一樣，亞貝爾在吃東西時其他狼會小心的靠近偷吃獵物，直到被亞貝爾發現趕走。除了首領絕對沒有狼敢上前搶食外，一般狼進食時總是還有其他飢餓的狼在一旁窺視，就是等著吃上一口肉。

  所以每到最後，狼從一開始小心翼翼的偷吃，到後來幾乎總是變成整群狼撲上去撕咬獵物，任憑亞貝爾怎麼阻止都沒用。

  跟在娜汀身後，雷修路心裡大為驚駭，捕獵的過程、狼群的配合、還有進食的方式，種種屬於狼群的行為都是他前所未見的。還有娜汀對其他狼的指令看似簡單，但雷修路卻看得出來，那是練習過許多次才能有的成果，那樣的默契不是一朝一日能有的。

  看著狼群搶食的景象，雷修路心裡也有一種衝動，那是飢餓和野性的本能，驅使著他也去撕咬獵物。而他也照做了。

  他來到瘋狂搶奪獵物的狼群面前，看著這些捕獵時合作無間的狼，在進食時卻能為了一塊肉大打出手，似乎都是在平常不過的事。雷修路試著擠進狼群中，但總是屢屢失敗，好像所有狼都拒絕讓他靠近獵物。

  他用力把身子擠進去，卻有隻狼用爪子揮了他一拳，雷修路倒到一旁的地上去。

  「沒有半點功勞的小子，也想和我們分食？」亞貝爾收起剛才揮舞的爪子，大聲罵道。

  「沒有關係吧？一起出獵本就是見者有份啊。大家都是同伴，要互相幫忙嘛。」里奧連忙上來打圓場，整個狼群裡恐怕只有他會幫雷修路說話。娜汀常常只在一旁觀望，而其他狼都聽命於亞貝爾。

  「這傢伙也能算同伴？不要笑死我了！我是不會承認這種給低賤人類飼養的窩囊廢是同伴的！」

  「就是說啊」、「亞貝爾說的沒錯」「人類是不可信任的」「不過是個討厭的種族」其他狼隻紛紛附和亞貝爾。

  雷修路憤怒地瞪著他，原來自己會被狼群排擠、不被大家接納，只因為被他們知道自己的身世。

  雷修路可以為了長遠的未來忍受一時的羞辱，卻沒有辦法接受別的狼以這樣的污衊的口氣，來評論那個照顧他的人——傑諾伊。

  「你給我把話收回去。」雷修路冷靜異常的說，雙眼隱隱閃爍著憤恨地火炎。

  「哼、憑你也有資格命令我？真不爽的話，就憑實力證明給我看啊！」

  雷修路再也忍不住了，他猛地撲向亞貝爾，伸手就朝他臉上揮上一爪。但亞貝爾像早有所準備，立刻閃身躲過，站穩身子，朝雷修路反擊。

  亞貝爾和雷修路來來回回過了幾招，幾乎都是亞貝爾佔得上風，而雷修路縱使一直被打倒，仍是沒有減少半點氣勢。

  「別打了、快停止！」里奧在一旁擔心地喊道。他想要上前幫忙，但又怕被捲入戰局，而其他的狼則是在一旁好整以暇的觀戰，他們深信亞貝爾是不會輸的，就等著看他把雷修路打得落花流水。

  他們各自專注於眼前的事物，沒有發現有隻狼正在接近他們。

  「住手！」一聲威嚴十足的吼聲響遍全場，那個聲音來自娜汀。所有的狼立刻停止動作，朝聲音來源的方向看去。

  只見娜汀表情平靜地站在一旁，好像剛才震懾所有狼的怒吼不是她發出的一樣。

  「在外頭吵成這樣，這像話嗎？」娜汀嚴厲的說，「都回去吧。」她下令。

 狼群各個識相的聽令，開始回巢，亞貝爾也只是撇撇嘴後就沒有再惹事，跟著大夥一起回去。

  「跟我來。」雷修路正搖擺的站起時，就聽到娜汀對他說道。

  雷修路跟著娜汀來到一個岩石後面。娜汀便問到。

  「為了那個人類，就值得你這樣不要命的打架嗎？」

  這是一個突如其來的問句，雷修路想了好一陣子，才明白他是在問剛才的事。

  「值得。」雷修路豪不猶豫的回答。

  娜汀若有所思地看著他，「你不在乎他們怎麼排擠你，卻會為了他們說那個人類而生氣？」

  娜汀這一句話，將雷修路看得十分透徹。她肯定時常觀察他，否則不會這麼了解。

  雷修路也為了娜汀得敏銳而微感吃驚，但一樣立刻回到：「是。」

  雷修路雖然在狼群的生活經驗少之又少，看似比起其他狼還不懂事，可他們都沒有想過的是，雷修路離開狼群後是怎麼生活下來的。他經歷過與母親的生離死別、經歷過失去家園的切身之痛，年幼的他在各種的打擊下、沒有誰能依靠，依然獨自挺過。

  這樣的心理素質，是哪隻狼都比不上的。又怎麼會因為別的狼無聊的挑釁，輕易就被激怒？

  但他還是不顧一切的出手了，他可以忍受命運對他的不公，他可以承受群眾的排斥，但他唯獨不能忍受，有誰因為自己連帶侮蔑傑諾伊。

  娜汀靜靜的看著他，沒有像之前一樣訓斥雷修路庇護人類，而是娓娓道來：「孩子啊，人類在我眼中，就是個自私可恨的生物。就因為想要更多地盤，人類便肆意搶奪森林，就因為想要我們的皮毛，人類便無情地獵殺。沒有哪個野獸比他們更加貪婪。」娜汀看著雷修路的眼，道：「他們使我失去了你，這份仇恨，我永遠也不會忘。」

雷修路在她眼裡看到憎恨、冰冷、還有巨大的悲痛......

雷修路不忍再看，垂下眼眸，半晌後才道：「曾有個人類的男孩，救了我，這份恩情，我也一樣不會忘。」

娜汀閉上眼睛，搖了搖頭，深深嘆了一口氣，道：「你還真是講不聽，但是這份執著，你究竟要守護到什麼時候？」

沒有等雷修路回答，娜汀拋了一塊肉到他腳邊。「吃吧。這次我為你留著，下不為例。」

雷修路低下頭聞了聞新鮮的鹿肉，他一整天沒有進食，此時也是真的餓了。他大口咬下，濃厚的血腥味透過喉嚨傳遍全身，他頭一次吃到生肉，不敢相信這世間竟有如此美味的食物。其實這才是狼本該吃的，只是跟在傑諾伊身邊，雖然不愁食物，但也不可能吃生肉。

雷修路吃完後，舔舔嘴邊殘留的血，意猶未盡。喝下了鮮紅的血液，嚐到了親自撕咬獵物的快感，好像有某種潛藏在體內的獸性得到釋放。

「我的孩子啊，莫非你第一次吃這樣的食物...？」

「…嗯。」

「唉，我就知道，跟在人類身邊，一定被他們餵養慣了。今後你要知道，食物和生存都是靠自己爭取來的。」

「我知道。我只是——」

但是沒等雷修路說完，娜汀便前往回程，雷修路也只好快步跟上。

----------


## 貓尾

『08』

  回到他們的基地中，狼群們正玩得開心，看到娜汀回來皆是親切又尊敬的上前打招呼。但是看到身後的雷修路，卻是各個裝作沒看到，或是狠狠瞪了一眼。

  而雷修路像是絲毫不在意，逕自走到一旁的角落去休息。

  但是沒有休息多久，就聽到有個聲音在和他說話。

  「雷修路，你回來啦。」轉頭一看，果然是里奧。

  雷修路冷淡的看了他一眼，便起身離開。

  「啊，等等、別走啊！」

  「不要煩我。」

  「我沒有要煩你啊，說點話也不行嗎？」

  里奧說完後，雷修路終於是看向他了，只不過是用奇怪的眼神盯著他瞧，因為還從沒有狼想跟他說話。

  「你到底想幹麻。」

  「來聊天啊！我們做個朋友吧。」里奧一樣親切地說道，只不過......

  「不要。」這是雷修路的回答。

  「哎，就知道你會這麼說，太冷漠了，嗚嗚嗚。」里奧又裝模作樣的很傷心的樣子。但雷修路非但沒有同情，而是又想轉身離開。

  「雷修路！」里奧著急的叫住他，繼續道：「你被人類養大，是真的嗎？」

   雷修路聞言身子一滯，回頭看向里奧的眼神除了冷漠，又多了點敵意，「是又怎樣？」

  「沒怎樣，我只是想說這也沒什麼不好。」

  里奧說的平淡，好像只是一句普通的閒話家常，但雷修路則是訝異的瞪大了眼。他這段日子在狼群裡生活，很清楚狼對人類有多麽厭惡。

  「你不覺得不好？你不覺得人類是邪惡的生物嗎？」

「當然不是啊，我也是很討厭人類的。」

  「那你不討厭我嗎？」

  里奧笑了笑，輕鬆地說：「不討厭啊！為什麼要討厭？」

  「因為我是人類——」雷修路還沒說完，里奧就接著說。

  「養大的。可是那也不是你選擇的啊。不管如何，娜汀說你是我們的一份子了，那就不要在乎以前的事，好好融入這裡嘛。時間久了亞貝爾他們也就不會在乎了。」

  「不要在乎以前的事？你是要我忘了嗎？」

  「是啊，這樣不好嗎？」

  雷修路氣得一時說不上話，最終只是拋下一句：「你懂什麼！」便轉身跑開，留下待在原地不知所措的里奧。

  雷修路這一跑，就離開了狼群的基地，他不在乎群裡的其他狼會怎麼想，為什麼自己要突然跑走，他現在只想離開，但又能去哪裡？

  雷修路停了下來，稍微冷靜下來後，才覺得剛才自己真是有點失態了，明明已經不奢求誰能理解，在聽到里奧那樣說後，卻還是無法克制的動怒了。

里奧只是出自於關心，以他覺得最好的方式來對雷修路罷了。可是他又怎麼會知道，他們口中討厭的人類，他們眼中憎恨的生物，對雷修路而言有多麽重要。

  雷修路當然知道里奧真的待他好，可是他還是不住的生了氣，或許不是對里奧、而是對這他們無法互相理解的價值觀、感到無奈吧。

  如果自己沒有與母親分離，如果自己從小生長在狼群，是不是就不會這樣了，是不是就能和同類好好相處了。雷修路偶爾心裡會隱約出現這樣的想法，但很快就被他壓下去。

  只因為這樣，他一定遇不到傑諾伊。

  這是現在的他，無法想像的事了。

  雷修路走著走著，竟然不知不覺來到了與娜汀相遇的山洞，這裡是一切的起點，雷修路心想，就在這裡，他的命運好像與傑諾伊完全斷開，回不去從前。

  想著想著，又兀自一陣失落感。傑諾伊，你在哪裡......

  我很想你。

  這是一句簡單的話，卻足以概括，雷修路這些日子以來所有複雜的心情。

  雷修路憑著模糊的印象，跑過了一個又一個山坡，最後停在了一顆巨大的樹木下。這裡是那天在雨夜中，他突然醒來的地方，他完全不明白自己為什麼會突然倒在這裡。

  雷修路又更靠近了一點，看著依稀記得的景象，他的頭腦突然一陣劇痛
，好像有什麼不屬於他的記憶，回流進他的腦海中。

『對不起，雷修路。真的，對不起......。

  或許只有這麼做才能救得了你。
但是，這同時也是傷害了你。

我真的不知道該怎麼辦了......

至少你還活著，這就夠了。

以後，你就忘了我吧。

但是，只有一件事，我希望你記得......

……——。』

  雷修路猛地睜大了眼，剛才回憶起的殘缺話語，是傑諾伊跟他說的。就在那天的夜晚，就在這顆巨大的樹木下。

  那時雷修路還是昏昏沉沉的，想睜開眼卻依然無法清醒，只有聽覺比較不受影響。

  傑諾伊在他的身邊，以哽噎的與氣，向他道別。回想起這段往事，也讓雷修路清楚了一件事。

  真的是傑諾伊送他來這裡，真的是他...拋棄了自己。

  為什麼？為什麼！傑諾伊......

  雷修路感覺有股情緒在體內澎湃，就好像要衝出身體似的。如果有名字，那麼這股情緒的名字應該是——悲傷。

  為什麼......

  他不知道如何是好，就算堅強如雷修路，也真的不知道該如何是好了，腦袋基本處於空白狀態，只有依然強撐著的微小理智，不斷在心裡重複這句話。

只是，這是一個已經沒有人能回答他的問句。

 春季生氣蓬勃的森林裡，突然響起了一段不合這美好時節的悲傷狼嗥。

  聲音悲壯至極、傷心無比，好像能喚醒每一個聽到的生物、內心沉睡的悲傷。

  雷修路仰首對天高聲嗥叫，狼不會哭泣，可是那模樣，儼然像一個被拋棄的孩子般孤苦無依的泣顏。

  結束這陣長嗥，雷修路感到喉嚨乾澀。這時，有個急切的腳步聲往自己的方向跑來。

  雷修路回頭一看，竟然是娜汀。

  「你沒事吧！」娜汀一看道到修路，便著急的跑到他身邊，娜汀濕潤的鼻子緊緊挨著他的灰毛，像是這樣才能夠讓她感受到自己的孩子依然存在。
  確認了雷修路平安無事，娜汀心中一塊大石這才放下。

  「你怎麼了？為什麼突然跑出來？快回去吧。」

  娜汀轉身想帶雷修路走，但雷修路卻站在地面紋絲不動。

  「我不回去！」忽然，雷秀路大吼，「我為什麼要回去？那裡是你的家，又不是我的！你幹嘛要照顧我？都已經失散這麼久了，把我這個累贅拋棄不管不就好了嗎！」

  雷修路突然不理智的吼了起來，娜汀驚詫地瞪大了眼。

「你胡說什麼，你到底怎麼了？」

「我怎麼了？哼，你怎麼不問問你的狼群怎麼了，為什麼三番兩次的排擠我、排斥我，而你明明也知道、也看到了，卻只是在一旁袖手旁觀！」

  聽到雷修路這近乎無理取鬧的指責，娜汀靜靜的看著他，深呼吸一口氣後，道：「在這世界中，我是你唯一的母親，你是我唯一的孩子。而狼群裡的每一隻狼，不也都是這樣嗎？由他們的父母所生，最後來到這裡。」娜汀看著他，頓了頓後，道：「你們每一隻狼，都像是我的孩子。我會在你們累的時候、給予最堅實的依靠，在你們做錯時、給予嚴厲的責罰，讓你們不致走向黑暗，不忘記內心存有的希望。這就是我的狼群。是我身為首領的職責與驕傲。」

  娜汀深深凝望著雷修路，眼眸散發著知性的光輝，用著與剛才不同的溫柔語氣，繼續道：「我的孩子啊，我不幫你，是因為我相信你能自己解決困境，因為你是我的孩子，所以我相信你做得到。我以為，你是知道的。」說完，她亦深深嘆了口氣。

  雷修路聽完娜汀的話，終於是稍稍冷靜下來了，同時覺得些許慚愧，他又怎麼會不知道娜汀的用意？只不過是剛才情緒太不穩定，拿了這件事當藉口罷了。

「嗯.....我知道，剛才、對不起。」雷修路低下頭，不敢去看娜汀。

  「沒關係，不要緊的。」娜汀溫柔的舔了舔雷修路的臉龐，「你到底是怎麽了呢？」

「我......。」雷修路沒有在說下去，一回想起那件事就像去揭開他的傷口，令他痛得難以承受。

正當他躊躇不決時，娜汀耳朵一動，機靈地察覺到了什麼。

「有入侵者。」

「什麼？」

「在那邊。」

  娜汀往一個方向快速跑去，雷修路也跟在她旁邊。

  跑到地盤的邊界處，果然有別的生物也在娜汀的地盤裡。

  只是他們都沒有想到的是，那個生物，竟然是人類。

  這個森林已經許久沒有看到人類了，只見那群人或坐或站的繞在營火旁，火勢猛烈、範圍龐大，整個人類的暫居處都映照著火光。而每個人都穿著獵裝，身上配有槍，肯定不止是偶然經過。

  娜汀一看到人類，背毛就不受控制地豎了起來，她無聲的齜牙裂嘴，目露兇光。

  而雷修路這邊，情況卻是相反，他的目光定格在一個人類身上，那個人類約莫是個十三、四歲的少年，就跟傑諾伊相仿。

一直思念著的身影與此刻的人重疊，令他本能般的靠向他身邊。

「啊！」人群裡一個人驚恐地喊到，「有、有狼！」

「什麼？在哪裡？」

人群因為雷修路的出現而引起騷動，各個望向這裡，手上拿起獵刀、獵槍。
「不用怕！交給我們吧！這可是難得的獵物！」

而雷修路漠視周遭的一切，只是逕自走往少年的身旁。

傑諾伊......是你嗎，你來接我了嗎......你沒有拋下我對不對......

他對四周喧鬧的人群視而不見，只有腦中那鮮活的記憶，彷彿真實般出現在眼前。源自於他長久的思念、與忘不了的回憶。
他的步伐越來越沈重，只因害怕聽見這問題的回答，卻又只想回到他身邊。
「啊啊！」那少年看到有隻狼朝他走來，驚慌地拿起槍自保。

  傑諾伊......？

雷修路呆立在原地，與那時傑諾伊顫抖著拿著槍對準他的回憶太過相似，他做不出任何反應，只能像那時一樣、毫不反抗的看著他。

這一次，你會射向我嗎？

就像回應雷修路心裡的疑問般，槍聲回響於寂靜的森林、吵雜的人群中，那個少年扣下了板機。而雷修路已經來不及閃躲。

等他回過神來時，娜汀將他撞倒在一旁，她的身上流著鮮血，那顆子彈沒有打中雷修路，因為娜汀在千鈞一髮之際用身體為他擋下。

「娜汀！」雷修路喊道。他終於看清現實，這裡沒有他思念的人、那個少年並非傑諾伊。而他竟然傻傻的闖進了獵人的居住地。

「我、沒事......。」娜汀肩上的傷口還沒有止血，她強忍著痛苦，道：「快走吧！」

娜汀和雷修路立刻拔腿狂奔，可是獵人們早已在周圍圍成一個圓，不讓他們逃脫

四面八方都有敵人，他們兩個無法繼續前進，獵人們一步步逼緊他們，圍成的圈越來越小。

「該怎麼辦......。」雷修路略帶慌張的說。

「別緊張，冷靜點。孩子啊，你有殺過人嗎？」娜汀眼裡放出冷徹決絕的光芒，令人戰慄，「我已經不只一次想像人類的頭顱被我的牙齒撕裂的感覺了，正好，今天有人阻我，我便要他們好看。」

雷修路轉頭看向娜汀，現在的他們幾乎被逼到營火邊，人類也不知道何時會射擊。與其等著必死無疑的結果，不如誓死一拚生機，雷修路可以理解娜汀的做法，但是要他殺人，他做得到嗎？

娜汀率先出擊，他身子一跳、撲倒在身旁的人上方，張開嘴一咬，便把那人的頸動脈咬破，血液瞬間噴湧而出。

「有、有人死了——！」人群裡有個人大叫。

所有的槍枝立刻對往娜汀，人們的神色從原本的勢在必得轉變為驚恐。

「不要慌！把牠殺了！」

有個獵人從整士氣，朝娜汀連續開了幾槍。

娜汀以他矯健的身手躲過了幾槍，但身上還是多了一些傷口。現在人類的陣型已經大亂，娜汀回過頭對雷修路道：「趁現在！快走。」

雷修路和娜汀飛也似的跑離人群，可就在他們穿過人群的一瞬時——

「別跑！」有人喊道。

那人是剛才的少年，青澀的嗓音與傑諾伊的聲音有幾分神似，鬼使神差地，雷修路真的停了下來。

他回過頭去找聲音的來源，卻沒想到一回頭，立刻有人拿著網子朝他丟來，將雷修路困在裡頭寸步難行。

雷修路被漫天蓋地的網子層層扣住，他死命地掙扎，但越是掙扎網子好像捆得越緊似的，令他束手無策。

「可惡！」娜汀對著人群咆哮了一聲，掉過頭去解救雷修路。

在這種時候回頭，無疑是很危險的事，但娜汀沒有絲毫遲疑。她來到雷修路身邊，用牙齒撕裂網子。

有獵人看準這個機會，趁著娜汀背對著他們撕網時，舉起槍射擊。

娜汀的身體各處被子彈擊中，但他硬是強忍著痛楚，不顧一切地站在雷修路身邊。

「娜汀，你快走！」雷修路急切地喊道。

「…...不要緊的，我的孩子。」娜汀用著與此刻血腥的氣氛不相符的溫柔語氣說道，他的嘴角泛起一抹令雷修路安心的微笑，「不管發生什麼，都要活下去。」他輕輕的在雷修路耳邊說，就好像她小時候安撫從惡夢中驚醒、還是個小狼的雷修路一般。

「我知道！我們快走吧！」雷修路有了娜汀的幫助，很快就從網子底下掙脫。

「你走吧，我不用了」

「你胡說什麼......！」雷修路顫抖著說著，其實不用她說雷修路也明白，娜汀傷的太重，怕是跑不了了。

娜汀即使受了傷，依然站的筆直，眼裡絲毫沒有受傷的疲態，相反的她兇猛的對著所有人類低吼，聲勢之威武，竟令人們一時不敢上前。

「我不要只有我活下來，如果你也死了，我還有什麼活下去的意義......。」雷修路也和她站在一起，表明了自己不願離開的心意。

「說什麼傻話！立刻離開這裡！」

「不要！你不是說求生意志是最重要的嗎？那麼你就跟我走吧，能逃多遠算多遠！」

「逃？我這輩子在人類手下，不知逃過幾次了，每一次的逃跑，總是讓我失去了什麼，活下來了的只有這條命。我累了，不想逃了。我也受夠了，不願在逃了！」

雷修路睜大著眼看著她。
「孩子啊，你說的沒錯，求生是最重要的。但在我的心裡，有一個與之截然不同，卻一樣重要的事物存在，那即是......我深愛你的那顆心啊。」娜汀頓了頓，繼續道，「它有時與我的本能背道而馳，讓我深陷危險之中，但我卻甘之如飴。」娜汀深深凝視著雷修路。

雷修路覺得自己此生都不會忘記娜汀現在的姿態、現在的眼神，那充滿著毫無保留的愛。就像每一次她看著自己時，總是那麼的溫柔、那麼的疼愛，那屬於他的母親的眼神。

其實已經看過很多次了，只是自己沒有注意到，當想好好看清時，卻又是最後一次的機會了。

「媽媽......！」雷修路夾雜著懊悔與難過說道，他的聲音無法控制的顫抖著。

「現在！離開！」娜汀就像在下令般吼道，雷修路聽命邁開步伐轉身而去。
人們注意到有隻狼要逃跑了，終於意識過來，紛紛舉槍對著他，有些人看到那汀血濺全身，以為他快不行了，也大著膽子隻身向前。

「該死的人類啊！今天，我就要將這仇恨全數報完！」娜汀檔在獵人的槍口前，不讓他們瞄準雷修路。冒險跑到前面的那幾個人，被娜汀在一瞬間，全部咬死了。在短短的時間內瞄準脖子咬下，每個人都是一擊就失去性命，那得是多麼可怕的力量和速度才做得到的。

至此沒有人趕在靠近，甚至有人拿著槍的手微微顫抖。

「惡魔......。」那少年看著站在中央，嘴邊沾染著人類紅色的血液，神情可佈至極的娜汀，不自禁的將內心的恐懼透露出來。而其他人雖然沒有說話，卻也都是這麼覺得的。

惡魔......

那姿態，簡直就像是想奪取所有人性命的惡魔！

人群中有人尖叫了起來，因為娜汀朝他撲去，他用槍對著牠射擊，但是沒有用，即使被槍射中，娜汀依然沒有停下腳步，那個人依然沒有逃過死亡。
人們已經不知道究竟誰是獵物、誰是獵者了。

娜汀在人群中進行屠殺，獵人也為了保命向他開槍。身中了數槍，又強烈的消耗體力，最後娜汀終於撐不住，身子倒在血泊之中。

有人以為是自己將牠打倒的，開心的上前要把娜汀的屍體佔為己有。

那人謹慎的前進了幾步，誰知娜汀突然又站了起來，立刻嚇的跌坐在地上。

「我是擁有驕傲的狼。就連屍體，你們人類也別想拿到！」娜汀撐著最後一絲氣力，昂首闊步，抬頭挺胸的說道。

就在眾人都反應不及時，娜汀一個箭步就衝進營火，火焰猛的竄高，而娜汀的身體，也永遠消失在烈焰當中。

----------


## 貓尾

『終篇』


從獵人手裡逃走的雷修路，沒有跑多遠，便停了下來，回頭看時，正好有一束火焰一瞬間升高、幾乎直衝天際。雷修路明白發生了什麼事，娜汀死前的話，他隱約有聽到。

雷修路感到莫大的悲傷，但這次他沒有哭號。他覺得自己失去了哭泣的權利，因為若不是他的執著，娜汀也根本不會死。

他就那樣站在原地，盯著火焰消失的天空，好久好久。

直到身邊響起別的狼的聲音，他才回過神來。

「喂，你這小子怎麼在這裡？娜汀呢？剛才發生什麼事？」說話的是亞貝爾。雷修路轉身一看，發現群裡的狼都在這裡。

雷修路慢慢的把事情經過講給他們聽。聽完，每個狼都是一副震驚的神情。
「你說......娜汀死了？」亞貝爾茫然的說道。

「......嗯。」

狼群，一片靜默。接著漸漸響起一聲又一聲的狼嗥，聲音忽高忽低此起彼落，透過雲層直達天際的彼端。這是一首屬於狼群獻給娜汀的安魂曲，為了追念他們偉大的首領。

狼群各個仰首對天，神情哀慟。就連亞貝爾也藏不住面上的哀傷，雷修路頭一次看到他這個樣子，可見娜汀真的由衷受到大家喜愛。

娜汀，你聽到了嗎？

雷修路也一起高聲明嗥。

你是最棒的首領，我的母親。

狼群的嗥聲持續一段時間結束，他們看起來還是難掩悲傷。亞貝爾不喜歡這種感覺，滿腔怒火無處發洩，看到了眼前的雷修路，更加覺得討厭。

「你這傢伙...要不是你這麼沒用，娜汀就不會死了！」亞貝爾對雷修路罵道，他舉起狼爪把雷修路一掌拍在地上。

「亞貝爾！別這樣、他也不希望發生這種事啊！」里奧趕忙說著。

「不希望發生？那不會去阻止嗎！因為很弱、就能拿來當藉口嗎！」亞貝爾依然咄咄逼人罵道。

他說的沒錯。雷修路想到。

我太弱小了，一直被過去所束縛，只因害怕，而不願抬頭面對現在。
明明娜汀有和我說過的，我卻執迷不悟。

都是我的錯......

都是我的錯......！

如果不是我......當時回頭......

雷修路感到一陣氣憤難耐，不是對亞貝爾，而是對自己。

他站起身來，狠戾的瞪向亞貝爾。目光在無猶豫，而是一種堅定的狠絕，一種冰冷的恨意。

「…...你那是什麼眼神？想打架嗎？」亞貝爾語氣不悅的道。

「是啊。你敢打嗎？」

「你說什麼？有什麼不敢的？我今天就要你好看！」

亞貝爾和雷修路纏鬥了起來，這次的雷修路不如以往，會為了保有往後安定的日子不跟亞貝爾撕破臉。他卯足全力的攻擊，就像是放棄了一切，那樣不顧所有。

亞貝爾居然落於下風，他狼狽地倒在地上，目光難以相信的看著雷修路。

勝負已分，雷修路贏了。但他沒有停手，他的眼神沒有任何光彩，一片黑暗，看著亞貝爾的眼神就好像他是無生命般。

雷修路抬手朝亞貝爾的胸口一劃，割破了他的皮毛，劃破了他的肌肉，鮮血從傷口湧出。亞貝爾吃痛的悶哼了一聲。

里奧見狀，連忙上前阻止。

「雷修路！別打了、你已經贏了！」

聽到里奧的叫喊，雷修路果然是住手了。但他轉頭看向里奧時，那黑暗冰冷的眼神使里奧嚇了一跳。

「不要用那名字叫我！你說的沒錯......我應該忘掉的、忘掉過去......。我沒有資格在擁有這個名字了。」

已經沒有資格在擁有這份執著了。

已經沒有資格在擁有自我了。

他太害怕，太痛了。擁有情感是如此痛苦的事，擁有珍視之人是如此難受的事。

他已沒有辦法承受更多，他沒有那麼堅強，沒有那麼強大。

他只能不去想，不去感受。讓自己如同虛無，讓自己的心不再有波瀾。

因為，他真的不知道如何處理這過於巨大的悲傷。

「我要......拋棄這個名字。」

拋棄自我，連同心一起。

雷修路望著遠處連綿的山峰。景色依舊，只是人事已非。

吹撫過來的風依舊溫暖，只是他的心已冰涼，感受不到溫度。

今後，雷修路將代替娜汀的職位，與狼群一同生活下去。

但是，他和傑諾伊的故事，依然尚未完結。



——狼的視角 完——


後記：

終於寫完了。

這篇的主角是雷修路，但其實傑諾伊也是一位主角

只是在這篇無法對他詳加描寫。

而下一篇就會是他的故事了，到時各位可以看看跟這篇有什麼相同、又有什麼不同。

最後，謝謝看到這裡的你。有任何心得、指教都歡迎留言！

----------


## 狼王白牙

整篇以狼為視角的小說，每個角色的個性撰寫很明確。
很喜歡這樣的冒險故事。

我是 娜汀 這個角色的忠誠粉絲，
可能只有阿爾法狼理解阿爾法狼 : 3
到底要付出多少努力或受到多少傷害
才能在最後發揮出如同惡魔般的力量。。。

雖然整篇小說的主角貌似是 雷修路與傑諾伊
但雷修路這小狼太受到上天寵愛了點

如果有誰要寫外傳，希望有篇 娜汀 傳。

那麼這小說還沒完結，期待以其他視角所寫的篇章。 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 狼狗傑

這個系列用心經營，人的小孩養小狼的片段寫得行雲流水，到了小狼雷修路回歸狼群是最簡單的擬人化寫法（畢竟像西頓動物記或傑克倫敦那種純寫動物動作行為的寫法其實很有難度），但寫得也很穩。
依我淺見，這系列可以命名為《人狼之間》，這個第一卷就可以稱為〈狼〉，預定要寫傑洛伊的第二卷就可以命名為〈人〉，不知貓尾意下如何？

----------


## 貓尾

To：狼狗傑


謝謝你的回覆！你的觀察很仔細，這篇文雖說是在寫動物，可不太是像動物文學一類的，有描寫到動物的生活，但主題不是那個，而是動物與人之間的關係、以及不同抉擇所面臨到的挑戰。真要分類我也不曉得該分去哪裡......

總之大家看得開心就好。

至於書名，很謝謝你的建議！是非常棒的想法！多虧了你的提議，我想到一個適合這個故事的名字，叫“狼與獵人之子”
可能不是一個聽起來有文學有內涵的名字，就只是簡單道出這本書的兩位主角。但我覺得是最適合這個故事的名字。
再次謝謝你的建議！

附帶一提...其實我寫文的速度本來就很慢，最近在看其他小說（全職高手）導致更慢了......
不過我覺得維持平常心是很重要的，不想太有壓力，也就沒有硬性規定一天幾字。

如果各位有什麼寫文時提升注意力的方法，也很歡迎提供～

----------


## 貓尾

To：狼王白牙

謝謝您的回覆。

我也很喜歡娜汀，當初在構思這個角色時就很喜歡了，最後他的結局悲壯且令人遺憾，但我想一定會使雷修路有所成長，也就不負他一直以來的苦心。
能有人同樣也喜歡這個角色我很高興，可能會考慮以番外的形式多寫一點娜汀的故事。

其他角色或多或少也都有他們的故事，這要在第三部才會寫到，回覆這篇留言時已經完成（人的視角 篇）了，也希望您能喜歡。

----------

